# Houston Area Model Drag Racing League!



## Gary

The last thread went 27 pages with tons of pics and thats gotta put a hurtin on the server. 

RC Drag Racing is something new in Houston! A new kind of racing that most of us have never seen before and it sure looks like its growing quickly. Were in the infancy stage, as a group, and are taking "Baby Steps" towards the future and growth.

Thats what this thread is about. The future of HAMDRL!

Lets get organized!


----------



## slash

*HAMDRL lives "Big" in SA...*

The HAMDRL invaded Litespeed Raceway December 2nd and proceeded to clean house, taking the number 2 and 9 qualifying positions and then getting one car to the semi finals and the other taking all the marbles in the A-side finals! Kudos to AC and Big Max for the awesome racing Saturday. Big Max is now in the running for the $100 cash payout for the first driver to win 3 race events back to back to back! Pretty cool. Get paid to play! But you gotta be good (or lucky!).

Here's the link to the race results:
http://www.sadragracing.com/index_files/weekly/12_02_06_winners.htm

Here are the photos from the event:
http://www.sadragracing.com/index_files/Photos/Weekly/12_2_06%20Photos/1.htm

Not only did Big Max win a 1st place trophy, he won a Marie Calendar pie and, being that it was his first race at Litespeed Raceway, I picked up his entry fee so it didn't cost him a thing! What a day he had. Also, he was only .02 away from being the number 1 qualifier and taking another pie home! Unfortunately, he and AC met up in the semifinal round, but that guaranteed someone from Houston was going to the finals! Great job, guys! This just proves to eveyrone in San Antonio that Houston is a force to be reckoned with! Be afraid, be very afraid!


----------



## ddcarter3

WAY TO GO BIGGIE and AC!!!!!!!!!!
Wish I could have made it. Freak snow storm in Tulsa. I didn't get home until 2pm yesterday. Came home sick to boot. Oh well. Next time!


----------



## Gary

WTG my bruthas! 

HAMDRAL guys can wheel!


----------



## justinspeed79

Sweet! Way to go Biggie and AC! Congrats on winning your first race Biggie!


----------



## AHR43

*BigMax is a Bracket Natural*

BigMax done real good. He has a knack for figuring what his dial-in needs to be. His ProMod is a good race car too. Congrats Biggie!
//AC//


----------



## Gary

AHR43 said:


> BigMax done real good. He has a knack for figuring what his dial-in needs to be. His ProMod is a good race car too. Congrats Biggie!
> //AC//


None of this would be happening without your help bro!

Thank you!


----------



## AHR43

Gary said:


> None of this would be happening without your help bro!
> 
> Thank you!


Thanks, Biff. Hey, you're next up for the win box in SAMDRL Bracket! Show up and give it your best shot buddy. Just the money you save in torn up foams will pay your travel expenses!

Yea, I think HAMDRL needs to begin a search for either a smooth asphalt or concrete surface. HAMDRL gonna run on the 17th of Dec? My calendar is clear and I got a score to settle with BigMax!  
//AC//


----------



## PD2

Congrats to both Biggie and AC! Awesome shootout for sure!! And yes, Biggie's car is VERY sweet! I got a chance to check the car out and compare it with what I am currently building up and that thing totally rocks! Its not a GMS or Walbern but for non-purpose built someone did some fine custom work on that car! Congrats guys!

Now I just need to get Biggie his new lid and he should be setup!

PD2


----------



## Bigmax

*I'm a bit speechless.*

*NOT!* Thanks for the rider A.C. Great day, Great Race, Great PEOPLE!!! Need to get some more of that! A little chilli today but we're still on track for each 1st and 3rd Sundays so Everyone get ready for our next T&T!

Did I say *I'M PUMPED!!!!!!???*

*YAAAAAHOOOOOO!!!!*

yes I did *PULL THE LEEEEEVER**!!!!*


----------



## insaneracin2003

congrats biggie on the win in SA.This guys calls up K&M to make everyone aware of his win Sat nite!!!! you go boy!!!! nice job biggie.....

on a lesser note,i have a nitro rail i am trying to sell,pretty much brand new with a os .15 cvr never run.all electronics excluding receiver and remote. i am wanting 180.00 for it.i already have my elec rail ready to make some runs and need to start on my elec funny car.i can get pics if needed,it is at K&M in the showcase....let me know if your interested.832-527-6825-Paul


----------



## Gary

AHR43 said:


> Thanks, Biff. Hey, you're next up for the win box in SAMDRL Bracket! Show up and give it your best shot buddy. Just the money you save in torn up foams will pay your travel expenses!
> 
> Yea, I think HAMDRL needs to begin a search for either a smooth asphalt or concrete surface. HAMDRL gonna run on the 17th of Dec? My calendar is clear and I got a score to settle with BigMax!
> //AC//


Oh yea! We definitly need a better surface. It was ok at first running slow cars and not having much money invested in it. I dont like tearing up my cars.

Im very seriously thinking about heading to SAMDRL on the 16th. Mr. Mailman brought me some more upgrades for Spec Car and the Vette body and I just have to race on a world class track. If I dont work! 

Maybe we can get enough guys to have a Super Gas class? I still have a trick or two up my sleeve and take off another 2 ounces.

Good luck on beating Bigmax!  Ive been racing against him for 13 years!


----------



## Bigmax

*Okie Dokie!*

I would like to say I will be going back on the 16th. Need a ride again but will know more as the time nears. It's got me hooked and Got's to Have More Of IT!!

I did have a thought today as I was driving by the Sam Houston Race Track. Yall getting my drift? Lots of parking!!!! Not much going on on Sunday mornings! If anyone is driving by. Please go in and talk to management about our needs. Nuff said.

Done talking!


----------



## Gary

Bigmax said:


> I would like to say I will be going back on the 16th. Need a ride again but will know more as the time nears. It's got me hooked and Got's to Have More Of IT!!
> 
> I did have a thought today as I was driving by the Sam Houston Race Track. Yall getting my drift? Lots of parking!!!! Not much going on on Sunday mornings! If anyone is driving by. Please go in and talk to management about our needs. Nuff said.
> 
> Done talking!


How about a putting a "Team" of well rehearsed guys togther to meet the management co.?

Hummmmm?


----------



## slash

*Well reheasred !!!!!!!*

By all means, have those ducks in a row! Nothing like going to a possible showcase event or future host location, only to not have the answers they're looking for. Be educated on _*your*_ needs and act like you've been doing this all your life. Confidence is a wonderful thing! Take lot's of pictures with you and make it sound like this is the best thing since sliced bread. If you need anything from this end, just holler!
We need to get something going with you guys. My racers here in SA are looking for a road trip. I think they want their trophy back from Biggie:hairout: ! LOL! Timing system is in the trailer! Just looking for a place to play! Several of the drivers were saying they'd give up their scheduled day off of racing to make a trip to H-Town. Let me know as soon as you find something, with the blessing of the property owner, and we'll schedule a cross state bash!

Kip


----------



## Gary

slash said:


> By all means, have those ducks in a row! Nothing like going to a possible showcase event or future host location, only to not have the answers they're looking for. Be educated on _*your*_ needs and act like you've been doing this all your life. Confidence is a wonderful thing! Take lot's of pictures with you and make it sound like this is the best thing since sliced bread. If you need anything from this end, just holler!
> 
> Kip


Beak to butt bro! 

More tomarrow. I got some ideas, and we need yalls help!

Thanks!


----------



## Bigmax

*Cool!*

I will go for moral support. Let those that have the gift of gab do the talking. I do know that cetain times during the year they have car shows and other happenings. They have so much land that I wonder if they would let us lay a strip of asphalt out in the back 40. Smooth and flat. Hmmmmm?


----------



## Bigmax

slash said:


> We need to get something going with you guys. My racers here in SA are looking for a road trip. I think they want their trophy back from Biggie:hairout: ! LOL! Timing system is in the trailer! Just looking for a place to play! Several of the drivers were saying they'd give up their scheduled day off of racing to make a trip to H-Town. Let me know as soon as you find something, with the blessing of the property owner, and we'll schedule a cross state bash!
> 
> Kip


You can't Have it BACK!!! IT'S MINE!!!

I will give them a chance at me again though. Now that they know who I am.


----------



## PD2

Definitely let me know when you plan on heading out there or any place for that matter - I'm in for assisting in the "selling" of the idea and definitely do not mind talking to any one.

Biggie,

What do you mean moral support? It's just like talking to someone about a house - sell me on the location, curb appeal, and how surburbia is the place to be! YEAH BABY! LOL! You get my drift!

GIT R DUN!!!

PD2


----------



## AHR43

*3rd Weekend*



Gary said:


> Oh yea! We definitly need a better surface. It was ok at first running slow cars and not having much money invested in it. I dont like tearing up my cars.
> 
> Im very seriously thinking about heading to SAMDRL on the 16th. Mr. Mailman brought me some more upgrades for Spec Car and the Vette body and I just have to race on a world class track. If I dont work!
> 
> Maybe we can get enough guys to have a Super Gas class? I still have a trick or two up my sleeve and take off another 2 ounces.
> 
> Good luck on beating Bigmax!  Ive been racing against him for 13 years!


Hey Biff,
Check with Slash before you go to Litespeed on the 16th. That's the third weekend of the month. Not sure if they're racing, but they may be on a holiday schedule. They flipped weekends in November.

BigMax's idea about using the parking lot at the horse racing track has merit. It seems like they always have some extra-cirricular activity going on in the parking lot...and its a HUGE lot. More than room enough for multiple events to take place at the same time. From a distance it looks like smooth concrete-I'll swing by and check the surface out today or tomorrow.
//AC//


----------



## Gary

I bet its going to take all of us!


----------



## Bigmax

*That's OK.*

I'm just thinking that between now and January we have time to get our ducks in a row. We have enough experience behind us to make a nice presentation. Like all we want is a strip of back parking lot we can squirt juice on to run some toy cars on. Not every weekend but the 1st and 3rd unless they need it for one of their paying other activities. We'll put their name on the map too. I would say that 90% of their parking lot is always empty. They have some back 40 land too that has never been used yet. Anyone have a load of ashalt that they need to get rid of and is willing to lay it out smooth in like a 20' by 360' strip? HUH? Does anyone?

Sounds simple enough.


----------



## Gary

Im not ignoring yall, keep up the conversation. Im working on my car! 

Busy busy busy!


----------



## griz

*Congrats Big Max*

Like I always say as long as that car can go to the line anything is possible. Kinda like the way I won my first trophy. Did you get the rush when you realized you were in the finals and hardware was imminent  I had a last minute snafu and ended up driving to San Angelo. Then I had to go again yesterday. Oh well can't complain when its family. I did manage to get in a little racing myself Sat. I was too tired after the drive to do the first qual so I shot video instead. Managed a 3rd in the B. The animals from Dallas were there so winning was a far off possiblilty. If there is anything I can do to help you guys with the presentation let me know. I could put together a video piece of runs from Litespeed if you want. I have a bunch of pictures if you need those too. I can make DVD's so let me know if I can help out. Built another car yesterday. The box was here when I got home and I swapped the parts off the RC10 to the new OFF EDM chassis in about 3.5 hours. Its a sweet chassis. Can't wait to run it. Now I have two new cars to test out at the strip  I've run every car I've owned at the strip since I started drag racing. Kinda like a trial by fire to see if they are worthy.










This car thinks its on a dragstrip

http://media.putfile.com/EDM-Wheelie-Dec-2-Waco

This car brings back fond memories and needs to be on a dragstrip

http://media.putfile.com/The-Coupe

And here is one just for fun.

http://media.putfile.com/Sprint-Cars-Q1-Heat-1-Dec-2

Hopefully you guys will get your track all set up soon and I can be the first out-of-towner to win there 

Griz


----------



## PD2

I wonder if there is any city or country property that we could use? Sometimes the city or county will own property and have it infinitely reserved for whatever and if someone is interested in leasing it for like a $1 a month they will let you do whatever you wanted to it. Grant it, if we sunk the cash into laying asphalt we would never get that back cause we could never get the asphalt back or moved. Biggest risk that the city or county up and decides to use the property for something else and they terminate the lease. Best scenario, we get a place that is permanent and some place we can lay asphalt that is drag strip quality without having to work about it being someone else's parking lot or basketball court.

Thoughts?

PD2


----------



## griz

*laying a track is very expensive*

Laying down a track and the prep beforehand is very expensive. And takes a bit of time if done right. Personally I liked the old K-Mart track as much or better than the current strip. Much more run-off and it was dead level for the most part. If the underpinnings aren't stabilized properly you'll get settling and all that. Making the surface wavey. Doesn't take much 'wavey' to ruin a run. Check the IMDRA site for pictures of that race in Florida. That parking lot is so primo. Houston is a big place you should be able to find a lot that is smooth and long enough.

Griz


----------



## Bigmax

*Another Thought.*

Take a place like the horse track parking lot way out away from normal use. This is to be part of our presentation. Make off the area with foundation already laid and add our own layer of topping to smooth it out. Like Kip did on the Litespeed track just before the worlds. We will have to be at the meacy of the other paying events to not tear it up while setting up on it, driving on it etc...

The reason to use an area way off in the back 40. This could be used no matter where we find. Just make sure there is already a foundation there. Even if we painted stripes and such on that area. We can always use the top patch to cover is if we are ask to leave.


----------



## PD2

Yeah, I guess that would be cool. Heck they run SCCA down at the dog track on 45S in their big, open parking lot during the weekends when they DO have dog races. I'm sure that the horse track could be the same. That may be a great idea. Different kind of horse, but its still racing. Heck, maybe they can throw and odds board up and people will start betting on us! LOL!!!

PD2


----------



## PD2

*I Found It!!!!*

I found out place guys!! Here ya go:

http://www.nhra.com/content/news.asp?articleid=17528&zoneid=8

GIT R DUN!!!! Comes with its own timing tree and everything!

PD2


----------



## Bigmax

*Uh????*

http://maps.google.com/maps?q=Houston%20Raceway%20Park&sourceid=ie7&rls=com.microsoft:en-US&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&sa=N&tab=wl

Location D

I think they can hook us up due to the simularity of our hobbies. But can we find a place a little closer to where we are at?


----------



## Gary

Im wondering about insurance. Just tossing this out there for thought, but I think the biggest hurdle we'll run across is libilaty if we run on private property. How hard would it be to get permission to run in someones parking lot if we had insurance? How much would the insurance cost? I talked to Pat Gaetje who is a racer and also a agent for Allstate and he said his company is the wrong company. Itll cost us too much. LOL

Anybody have any connections?

Im wondering with policy in hand, would it be alot easier to get permission from a landowner of something like an empty parking lot?


----------



## slash

*Ugh !!!!! Insurance !!!! The dreaded "I" word ....*

Yeah, with insurance, it would be much easier, but the cost is outrageous! Most private property owners request *at least*, $1 million dollars of coverage. You might try and see if you can work out a deal with a local hobby store that already has insurance coverage for their track. You could promote their store at the drag strip and they would cover you with an umbrella clause. This would allow their insurance to cover a race track at a remote location from their store. It's a fair deal. They won't get hit with too much of an increase on their premium, plus, they'll be getting more exposure. With that in hand, more locations will be accommodating to letting y'all play on their blacktop.

Kip


----------



## Bigmax

*yep*

Insurance will be some kind of issue. I would think the horse track is insured to the hilt! It may not be a problem with them. But we should be prepared just the same.


----------



## PD2

*Insurance.....*

So two thoughts along the lines of what was mentioned. First, hobby shop owner would be VERY obvious - Randy's Hobbies has an excellent connection right now with 2CRT/HAMDRL. They currently have a remote offroad track so having a remote drag strip may not be a far cry for them. Question would then be where would the track go? Grant and 249? Porter? Or some other location?

Second, we have a VERY good friend, Mr. Carlton Epps, who uses tons of offroad tracks all over the country that are not his for his RC Pro Series race. Surely he would know how to secure insurance to be used on another person's property for holding race events or just T&T GTG's. I'd suggest we pose the question to him about how he insures things.

I had mentioned the insurance a while back with the running at George Bush park. That's probably why they want you contacting them and signing up with them before using the park in this fashion.

If I had to go with one or the other options it would be to approach Randy and see if he could help us out with a remote track and coverage before anything else.

Thoughts?

PD2


----------



## griz

*A little info on insurance*

I asked Mr Speed one time about insurance at Litespeed. He told me he gets a rider to allow racing. He said it didn't cost too much. Also I think the IMDRA is checking into it to provide to member tracks like ROAR does with its tracks. Also you might want to talk to topfueler or A/fuel on imdra forum. I think they were the guys that arranged the insurance for the california tracks.

Griz


----------



## Gary

slash said:


> Yeah, with insurance, it would be much easier, but the cost is outrageous! Most private property owners request *at least*, $1 million dollars of coverage. You might try and see if you can work out a deal with a local hobby store that already has insurance coverage for their track. You could promote their store at the drag strip and they would cover you with an umbrella clause. This would allow their insurance to cover a race track at a remote location from their store. It's a fair deal. They won't get hit with too much of an increase on their premium, plus, they'll be getting more exposure. With that in hand, more locations will be accommodating to letting y'all play on their blacktop.
> 
> Kip


With the racing scene as it is, I would think any track here would welcome us, but the issue is money and space. Im sure K&M would kill to have us there but theres hardly enough room to lay a strip and Im sure we would have to cover the cost of building it since there is no evidence of a return on investment. We have a rough idea of what the timing system would cost, but nothing on what itll cost to build the strip. I can find that out though if I knew the requirements needed.

Theres another track up north that is sinking probably millions of dollars into building tracks and I cant figure out why! We dont have enough racers to support what he is doing. Check out the tracks.

http://www.mikes-hobbyshop.com/

Im willing to be he would a strip for us, but, we have conflicts of interests that I wont get into here.


----------



## Gary

Bigmax said:


> Insurance will be some kind of issue. I would think the horse track is insured to the hilt! It may not be a problem with them. But we should be prepared just the same.


I really like the Horse Track idea. The location is perfect. Its like at the halfway point for the racers and promotes RC. Thats definitly something we need to look into for the short term.


----------



## Gary

PD2 said:


> So two thoughts along the lines of what was mentioned. First, hobby shop owner would be VERY obvious - Randy's Hobbies has an excellent connection right now with 2CRT/HAMDRL. They currently have a remote offroad track so having a remote drag strip may not be a far cry for them. Question would then be where would the track go? Grant and 249? Porter? Or some other location?
> 
> Second, we have a VERY good friend, Mr. Carlton Epps, who uses tons of offroad tracks all over the country that are not his for his RC Pro Series race. Surely he would know how to secure insurance to be used on another person's property for holding race events or just T&T GTG's. I'd suggest we pose the question to him about how he insures things.
> 
> I had mentioned the insurance a while back with the running at George Bush park. That's probably why they want you contacting them and signing up with them before using the park in this fashion.
> 
> If I had to go with one or the other options it would be to approach Randy and see if he could help us out with a remote track and coverage before anything else.
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> PD2


RC Pro! 

Im a paid member, Ill ask the Fuzzy1 this weekend! 

Or, we can gang up on him! He's not doing much anyway! :slimer:


----------



## Gary

griz said:


> I asked Mr Speed one time about insurance at Litespeed. He told me he gets a rider to allow racing. He said it didn't cost too much. Also I think the IMDRA is checking into it to provide to member tracks like ROAR does with its tracks. Also you might want to talk to topfueler or A/fuel on imdra forum. I think they were the guys that arranged the insurance for the california tracks.
> 
> Griz


Ill be joining IMDRA right after the new year, and will ask bro!


----------



## Guffinator

Gary said:


> I really like the Horse Track idea. The location is perfect. Its like at the halfway point for the racers and promotes RC. Thats definitly something we need to look into for the short term.


And it's 5 minutes from my house


----------



## slash

*Possible misunderstanding...*

Hey Gary. You may have misunderstood what I was saying. You don't have to build a track with a hobby store, just associate your racing location (i.e.- horse racetrack) to their store and have them sponsor the insurance. Building a track comes way down the line, unless some pops the lotto! We used to run at a KMart, but were sponsored by Hobbytown USA. Their umbrella clause covered our activities at the remote location, but we were covered. We put their names on the trophies, hung their banners, put their names on all the race flyers, etc. That might be your best bet, and with that in hand, you'll be able to get a couple of extra words in before they tell you "No". Most would probably welcome you. KMart loved us because we actually generated revenue and they proved it. Families would stop by to see what was going on, dad and the kids would stay outside and watch while mom went inside and spent money. They would come to us before we raced every weekend and tell us that they knew we had not raced the weekend before because their sales were down from the previous weekend. That was cool! Stress that you'll clean up after each race, thrown in as many perks as you can think of, keeping one or two in your pocket for leverage, just in case, and they'll usually give in. Hey, it's not really costing them compared to the advertisement they'll be getting! Gotta point out all that kind of stuff, too. Be creative...........very creative.

Kip


----------



## Bigmax

*yep*



Guffinator said:


> And it's 5 minutes from my house


Me three! 

I talked to Randy and may not have presented it correctly but he said that he had to get a whole new policy for K&M. Not umbrella or rider. Just expence. Imdra, RC pro, or someone else talking to Randy.

Slash has some good ideas and yes, where every or whoever helps us out wil get their names on all we publish.

Let's get this team together and go see the hore track management. Anyone taking notes?


----------



## AHR43

Bigmax said:


> Me three!
> 
> I talked to Randy and may not have presented it correctly but he said that he had to get a whole new policy for K&M. Not umbrella or rider. Just expence. Imdra, RC pro, or someone else talking to Randy.
> 
> Slash has some good ideas and yes, where every or whoever helps us out wil get their names on all we publish.
> 
> Let's get this team together and go see the hore track management. Anyone taking notes?


I'm up for a trip to the ponies to talk with horse track management. I stopped by and checked out the parking lot earlier in the week. It's HUGE. More than enough room for 20 RC drag strips plus parking. The surface is sealed asphalt. There are numerous cracks, but they are all filled and sealed.

I'd suggest we take along a couple of our cars so they can visualize and understand we are not drag racing full size cars.

//AC//


----------



## slash

*Good Point, AC....*

Taking a few of the cars with you to the proposed race site is an excellent idea. I probably wouldn't mention the 90mph Extreme cars. That would probably be a deal breaker. By all means, talk about the safety record RC drag racing has enjoyed over the many years and the steps taken to uphold that record, but don't dwell on it. Videos and pictures are also great because you can control what they see. You know, kids having fun. Dad turning the wrenches. Boys and girls racing each other. Everybody having fun. Good, quality photos make a huge difference. Some pictures almost put you in the racing action. Y'all might have a few business cards made. That'll give HAMDRL more credibility. I make all the SAMDRL cards myself on Avery Matte White Clean Edge Business Card paper. You might consider putting together a simple package, too, including the photos, a little about RC drag racing and the 2007 goals of HAMDRL. They don't have to know y'all have never collectively held a race. Again, you have to be creative! Count all the awesome contributors to this forum. They're all RC drag racers. Heck, y'all probably have over 60 racers! Don't forget to include us, guys! We'll come play, too!

Kip


----------



## griz

*This might help you out too*

How about getting law enforcement on your side by stressing the family atmosphere etc. Kids racing drag cars aren't comitting crimes etc. Then go to the hobby shops etc with that in your pocket. Youth groups etc. Churches. Its wholesome family fun. Thats the main reason I only to to R/C events. No drunks running around, you don't have to worry what the wife or kids might see or hear etc. Good clean fun. I have tons of pictures and a dye sub printer that makes perfect 8x10 images. Slash has the mother load of drag shots. There are plenty of resources at your disposal. Wouldn't hurt to lure old Slash down there for the pow wow. His love of the sport and gift of gab will get the deal done 

Griz


----------



## Bigmax

*Thank you guys!*

We have just one one more week till our next T&T. Maybe we can ask them to give us a trial run to see what we do. Once we run there once may tell us to keep looking or HEY we got something here!

BTW, Put some 2400's I have had from the 2000-2001 era that didn't have very many runs on them together in a 4x2 stick for the rail. Cycled and hooked them up to it. MAN! WHAT A DIFFERENCE from the 3300's I tried!!!! Be afraid! Be VERY AFRAID!!!!

BWAHAHAHAHAHAHHAAAAAAA!!!!


----------



## Gary

slash said:


> Hey Gary. You may have misunderstood what I was saying. You don't have to build a track with a hobby store, just associate your racing location (i.e.- horse racetrack) to their store and have them sponsor the insurance. Building a track comes way down the line, unless some pops the lotto! We used to run at a KMart, but were sponsored by Hobbytown USA. Their umbrella clause covered our activities at the remote location, but we were covered. We put their names on the trophies, hung their banners, put their names on all the race flyers, etc. That might be your best bet, and with that in hand, you'll be able to get a couple of extra words in before they tell you "No". Most would probably welcome you. KMart loved us because we actually generated revenue and they proved it. Families would stop by to see what was going on, dad and the kids would stay outside and watch while mom went inside and spent money. They would come to us before we raced every weekend and tell us that they knew we had not raced the weekend before because their sales were down from the previous weekend. That was cool! Stress that you'll clean up after each race, thrown in as many perks as you can think of, keeping one or two in your pocket for leverage, just in case, and they'll usually give in. Hey, it's not really costing them compared to the advertisement they'll be getting! Gotta point out all that kind of stuff, too. Be creative...........very creative.
> 
> Kip


Sorry about that Kip. Im rushing through my posts. My work schedule has gone back to 58 hours. Im hurrying too much!


----------



## AHR43

*HAMDRL/IMDRA Regional Event Series*

Hey Guys,
Great news! The opportunity is developing for Houston to host an IMDRA Regional Event. Our sister organization, SAMDRL, in San Antonio will play an integral part in this, as will the parent sanctioning organization, IMDRA. This is an excellent opportunity for Houston to establish a viable presence in the RC drag racing community - locally, statewide, and nationwide.
I can only hope you all are excited as I am about the prospect of this. We'll all have to work hard to make this happen. We as an organization have to have our regional date to headquarters IMDRA not later than the end of March.
Obviously, of paramount importance is securing a site for this event. This is the key.
More to follow on how regional points scored will transfer to national points, etc. Right now, the important thing if we are going to do this is to nail down a race site. What are your thoughts?
//AC//


----------



## Gary

Bigmax said:


> We have just one one more week till our next T&T. Maybe we can ask them to give us a trial run to see what we do. Once we run there once may tell us to keep looking or HEY we got something here!
> 
> BTW, Put some 2400's I have had from the 2000-2001 era that didn't have very many runs on them together in a 4x2 stick for the rail. Cycled and hooked them up to it. MAN! WHAT A DIFFERENCE from the 3300's I tried!!!! Be afraid! Be VERY AFRAID!!!!
> 
> BWAHAHAHAHAHAHHAAAAAAA!!!!


Insted of a T&T next week, would yall prefer to have a "Formal" meeting somewhere? We have alot of work to do and not much time to do it in. I like Molinas on Highway 6. Great Mexican food and its allready been a meeting place about RC.


----------



## AHR43

*Breakfast Burritos or Tacos and Beer?*



Gary said:


> Insted of a T&T next week, would yall prefer to have a "Formal" meeting somewhere? We have alot of work to do and not much time to do it in. I like Molinas on Highway 6. Great Mexican food and its allready been a meeting place about RC.


Agree. Here is some additional background info. I was priviliged to participate in an IMDRA BOD conference call last night. A number of things were discussed for the upcoming 2007 season, and for the future of RC drag racing. Here's what came out of that discussion that is important to HAMDRL.

*One*, IMDRA will score points using the NHRA point system.
*Two*, Local Divisions are encouraged to hold regional events with points scored transferring to IMDRA National Points. (More on how the points transfer is calculated later).
*Three*, SLASH has offered to bring his timing trailer to Houston in ISO (In Support Of) a HAMDRL Regional. All we need to find is a solid, dependable location.
*Four*, IMDRA has no set a limit on the number of Regionals a Division can have. Slash wants to run a "Texas Twister" IMDRA Regional Series b/w San Antonio, DFW and Houston. Total number of IMDRA points scored in a series is divided by three and the resulting points transfer to IMDRA national points.
*Five*, The points transfer to whatever class you tech to. Example: Lets say I want to run IMDRA Top Fuel Electric, but there are not enough cars to make a class at a regional event. AS LONG AS I TECH THE CAR IN ITS RESPECTIVE CLASS, the points will transfer, even if the points are scored in bracket class.
*Six*, A selected regional event or series must be to HQ (Headquarters) IMDRA NLT (Not Later Than) the end of March 2007 for the 2007 season.

This promises exciting times for HAMDRL and Houston Area national and world-class drag racing. But, now we as a group really need to focus on location, location, location...
//AC//


----------



## PD2

Gary said:


> Insted of a T&T next week, would yall prefer to have a "Formal" meeting somewhere? We have alot of work to do and not much time to do it in. I like Molinas on Highway 6. Great Mexican food and its allready been a meeting place about RC.


Unfortunately, the last time I went, by there, they closed old Molina's down. It was an awesome place for sure and will definitely be missed.

As for the meeting, I'm fine with that, only problem is the time you want to meet. I can usually do it in the late afternoons on Sunday. Saturday's are a bit more open for me. Just let me know but don't change things if more people can show on Sunday - Biff and Biggie can represent my thoughts pretty good.

PD2


----------



## Gary

PD2 said:


> Unfortunately, the last time I went, by there, they closed old Molina's down. It was an awesome place for sure and will definitely be missed.
> 
> As for the meeting, I'm fine with that, only problem is the time you want to meet. I can usually do it in the late afternoons on Sunday. Saturday's are a bit more open for me. Just let me know but don't change things if more people can show on Sunday - Biff and Biggie can represent my thoughts pretty good.
> 
> PD2


Not my call, but I would really prefere we adjust our schedule to fit PD2s!


----------



## ddcarter3

Late Sunday afternoon is good for me. I am planning to go to SA Saturday.


----------



## Gary

ddcarter3 said:


> Late Sunday afternoon is good for me. I am planning to go to SA Saturday.


Yall are gonna make me miss the Texans lose? lol

Whats good for yall?


----------



## AHR43

*O.K. by me*

Wherever and whenever. I'll be there.
//AC//


----------



## PD2

Exactly - don't adjust on my account. Heck, we could even do this on a Friday night that way no one has to miss the T&T time either. Whatever you guys want to do.

PD2


----------



## slash

*I Smell Something.......*

Excitement abounds HAMDRL! What an opportunity! With IMDRA backing a regional series, here's a golden opportunity that is sure to assist in locating a race facility. Now you can approach anybody and mention this race series. Sure to get some attention. Keep me posted on your endeavors! If you need anything, just holler!

Kip


----------



## Bigmax

*Waaaaaaahooooooo!!!!!*

Let's don't wait to meet another week! Let's get together this Sunday. That way we may be able to pick the panel to go over to Sam Houston Race Park this ext week and have maybe get it as a test run for our T&T Sunday after this. Pick a place some where centered for the Porter and Magnolia people can get ther too. Los Cucos or Rodeo on 249 has extra space for us to close off for a meeting or if not we can just join in the already noisy crowds.

LET'S DO IT!!!!


----------



## Gary

slash said:


> Excitement abounds HAMDRL! What an opportunity! With IMDRA backing a regional series, here's a golden opportunity that is sure to assist in locating a race facility. Now you can approach anybody and mention this race series. Sure to get some attention. Keep me posted on your endeavors! If you need anything, just holler!
> 
> Kip


Im fired up dude! I dont know how us here can thank you all enough! Thank you!

We have alot of work to do and some of that can be done before we meet. Im falling a little bit behind with keeping up with yall but, that sure hasnt slowed you guys down one bit.  Thats what teamwork is about!

We have alot of good suggestions from guys that Im sure everyone agrees we need to listen too. Sorry if I rush through this but I got a body Im dying to paint and I think I need a nap. LOL Long week!

Lets get our Ducks in a row before we meet. What I mean is, lets have some organization and an agenda insted of just showing up unprepared. Most of what Im about to suggest has been suggested by Slash, AC and griz. Im just trying to compile it. And most of it, I dont have the equipement for. Like a "Laptop"! We need a Laptop to download some video and pictures onto for our presentation. We need hardcopies. I dont have a printer at home. We need "Presentable" hardcopies of IMDRA rules, especially promoting safety, and someone who can think on their feet and answere any questions that most likely will arise. It wouldnt hurt to have several "packets" or portfolios or whatever their called in case were meeting with more than one manager. Bigmax, Im backing you up on the rules and will study them some more, but we will definitly need AC there.

The actual "Sale", or promotion needs to be worked out. What I mean is, what are we gonna say? This is where guys like PD2 excells. And I can do from home with my limited time. Heres an idea. Lets work on our presentaions on the IMDRA site, Division4. Thats a great place for brainstorming and Im sure we will have alot of input!

I have more to add later. I need a nap. 3:00 am 6 days in a row puts a hurtin on my attention span. lol


----------



## AHR43

*Get some well-earned rest, Biff*

I agree with all the above Biff has said, RE: Professional Presentation Package.

I think putting together a generic package, non-specific to any particular location, is what we need. Then all we have to do is lay a cover sheet on top and add a few slides up front specific for whoever or wherever we are making our promotional pitch. And, we can make multiple presentations without having to re-create the wheel each time.

I don't have a laptop notebook to contribute, but I do have a color printer.

Also, now that my primary computer is back on line, I will pick where I left off on the HAMDRL Newsletter. I didn't really like the format it was in-Biff got an advance copy. Give me some time to play with formats - I'll look to introduce Vol 1, No. 1 in Jan 2007.

BWW on Westheimer had an upstairs area that was semi-private. THRC used to hold its social meetings there. But, its a little far to travel for some in the outlying areas.

//AC//


----------



## Guffinator

AHR43 said:


> I agree with all the above Biff has said, RE: Professional Presentation Package.
> 
> I think putting together a generic package, non-specific to any particular location, is what we need. Then all we have to do is lay a cover sheet on top and add a few slides up front specific for whoever or wherever we are making our promotional pitch. And, we can make multiple presentations without having to re-create the wheel each time.
> 
> I don't have a laptop notebook to contribute, but I do have a color printer.
> 
> Also, now that my primary computer is back on line, I will pick where I left off on the HAMDRL Newsletter. I didn't really like the format it was in-Biff got an advance copy. Give me some time to play with formats - I'll look to introduce Vol 1, No. 1 in Jan 2007.
> 
> BWW on Westheimer had an upstairs area that was semi-private. THRC used to hold its social meetings there. But, its a little far to travel for some in the outlying areas.
> 
> //AC//


There is no 'central' location for everybody, I know people that drive from Livingston to race, and I know people from Channelview, and Katy.


----------



## PD2

I'm all in and good with doing any talking and presenting. The biggest thing about covering the knowledge base will be having a guy like Slash or Griz to hit those sorts of things. This will cover us on the previous race setup/format knowledge as well as have some SAMDRL representation to show we have out-of-town racers that will be in attendance - just means more free advertisement for those that normally are not in town.

I have my company laptop that is brand new that we could use when presenting - just need to get some of the pics and video that we agree on onto it and we should be golden.

My biggest thing for my personal part will be time. I'm headed out of town to Dallas tomorrow night and will not be back till Wednesday during the day. I'll be checking in each night while I'm up there, but this first half of the week is going to be tough. Just feel free to shoot me anything you guys get together to my e-mail addy - [email protected].

Let's GIT R DUN!!!

PD2


----------



## AHR43

*Quoting Biff, Thread Post #59*

_"Heres an idea. Lets work on our presentaions on the IMDRA site, Division4. Thats a great place for brainstorming and Im sure we will have alot of input!"_

http://imdra.forumup.org/viewtopic.php?t=459&mforum=imdra

//AC//


----------



## PD2

AHR43 said:


> _"Heres an idea. Lets work on our presentaions on the IMDRA site, Division4. Thats a great place for brainstorming and Im sure we will have alot of input!"_
> 
> http://imdra.forumup.org/viewtopic.php?t=459&mforum=imdra
> 
> //AC//


Gotcha! Just registered.....

PD2


----------



## AHR43

PD2 said:


> Gotcha! Just registered.....
> 
> PD2


Great! Good to have you there on the IMDRA Forum, and good input to that thread too.

I would think the IMDRA BOD might want to use the input gathered on the above thread in developing a boilerplate presentation packet they could provide to other Divisions within IMDRA. Having a national organization develop a presentation support packet would add further credibility to a local organizations efforts to locate a site.

My thoughts. //AC//


----------



## Gary

AHR43 said:


> Great! Good to have you there on the IMDRA Forum, and good input to that thread too.
> 
> I would think the IMDRA BOD might want to use the input gathered on the above thread in developing a boilerplate presentation packet they could provide to other Divisions within IMDRA. Having a national organization develop a presentation support packet would add further credibility to a local organizations efforts to locate a site.
> 
> My thoughts. //AC//


Exactly! Credibilty is a must if were to be successfull.

We sorta touched on this a little before, but we need to get this worked out and finalized before we try any sort of presentation. HAMDRL's BOD?

As far as Im concerned, AC is our President. Ill volunteer for something, whatever yall think I can do. I cant find anything on the IMDRA site as far as their BOD is made up, but copying theirs or SAMDRLs probably wouldnt be a bad idea. But I think we need to get this worked out so we know what our responsibiltys are.


----------



## AHR43

*Hey Biff, you're awake and well-rested (?)*



Gary said:


> Exactly! Credibilty is a must if were to be successfull.
> 
> We sorta touched on this a little before, but we need to get this worked out and finalized before we try any sort of presentation. HAMDRL's BOD?
> 
> As far as Im concerned, AC is our President. Ill volunteer for something, whatever yall think I can do. I cant find anything on the IMDRA site as far as their BOD is made up, but copying theirs or SAMDRLs probably wouldnt be a bad idea. But I think we need to get this worked out so we know what our responsibiltys are.


How about something less formal than president. Like maybe Chief Coordinating Representative (CCR)? [ wasn't that a '60s rock group-_Credence Clearwater Revival _] Or maybe just Team Chief. And for the board, like maybe BOR (Board of Representatives), or TOR (Team of Representatives)?

We can discuss titles when we meet. I'm still for meeting and hammering all this out. Maybe next Sunday when PD2 will be back in town. I know BigMax is chomping at the bit to meet. Probably others lurking out there in cyberspace that will come to the meeting too. Lets firm up a DTG LOC (Date/Time Group Location). Next Sunday, 4:00p.m. work? - PD2 says late afternoon works best for him. That will give BigMax and InsaneRacer time to sleep in after their big night at K&M. Biff, I know you're working up a presentation packet. Maybe you could bring it on disc/CD. I can burn a CD with a tentative race schedule with charity events penciled in. Paul could consolidate it onto his laptop and we can begin melding a presentation together.

//AC//


----------



## Gary

AHR43 said:


> How about something less formal than president. Like maybe Chief Coordinating Representative (CCR)? [ wasn't that a '60s rock group-_Credence Clearwater Revival _] Or maybe just Team Chief. And for the board, like maybe BOR (Board of Representatives), or TOR (Team of Representatives)?
> 
> We can discuss titles when we meet. I'm still for meeting and hammering all this out. Maybe next Sunday when PD2 will be back in town. I know BigMax is chomping at the bit to meet. Probably others lurking out there in cyberspace that will come to the meeting too. Lets firm up a DTG LOC (Date/Time Group Location). Next Sunday, 4:00p.m. work? - PD2 says late afternoon works best for him. That will give BigMax and InsaneRacer time to sleep in after their big night at K&M. Biff, I know you're working up a presentation packet. Maybe you could bring it on disc/CD. I can burn a CD with a tentative race schedule with charity events penciled in. Paul could consolidate it onto his laptop and we can begin melding a presentation together.
> 
> //AC//


That works for me. Titles sometimes feed egos. lol

Yea, Ill be working on some stuff for the presentation. I dont have things like scanners so it might just be a folder full of paperwork. Oh BTW, theres a video on RC Drags that shows a parking lot track Ill have to re-find. It shows some good stuff but what I really liked is insted of using boards, they used 3" PVC pipe. Lemme go find it.

4:00? Is there anyway we can do it earlier?


----------



## PD2

Gary said:


> That works for me. Titles sometimes feed egos. lol
> 
> Yea, Ill be working on some stuff for the presentation. I dont have things like scanners so it might just be a folder full of paperwork. Oh BTW, theres a video on RC Drags that shows a parking lot track Ill have to re-find. It shows some good stuff but what I really liked is insted of using boards, they used 3" PVC pipe. Lemme go find it.
> 
> 4:00? Is there anyway we can do it earlier?


We could shoot for Saturday afternoon or meet somewhere Saturday morning for breakfast - like I have said before, don't mess everyone else up just on account of me. I'm flexible and have worked virtually before - can do it again if need be.

Titles - I'm with Biff - they can defintiely breed egos if we are not sure of the individual that holds them. Keep it loose - team lead is definitely AC in my opinion. This man is like an organized machine! I love it!!

Keep it up! TTYL!

PD2


----------



## Gary

I dont know if Ill have to work Saturday or not, but if I do, I get off at 12:30 and Im allready near Biggy and AC.


----------



## AHR43

*Saturday works for me.*

Saturday, Dec 16th, 2:00p.m.? How does that work? Biggie knows the NW area locations for grub if we want to meet out here. We could also eyeball the race track parking lot while we're at it?
And, that still leaves time for attendees to make it to K&M.
Oh! That's _Hanukkah!_ It's O.K. by me, still work for everyone else?
//AC//


----------



## Bigmax

*Sounds good.*

I'll check a few places for schedules on rooms off by themselves and report back. What kind of food do people don't like or can't eat? Always something to consider even if it's for a simple meeting. :wink: Will a big table work or will we be too loud?

I'm PUMPED!!!!


----------



## AHR43

*Bomber Field for site consideration?*

Hey all,
Another suitable location worth persuing is Bomber Field in Monaville, TX. It's an a RC airplane field with both a 600ft concrete runway and a 600ft waterway.

http://www.bomberfieldusa.com/info.htm

I inquired to the COO of their organization more than a year ago. His reply was that their interest was primarily RC airplanes and seaplanes. He declined further discussion for its possible use as a RC drag strip. Might be worth re-engaging with a group presentation to see if they have changed their mind? Maybe D3 (aka David Carter) knows someone there that would entertain our presentation?

Even if they decline to support an entire series, they might just buy off on an annual event-like our season ending _finale_, e.g., all-in-one Charity Race, HAMDRL Series Point Championship, and IMDRA Regional event.
//AC//


----------



## Bigmax

*Hmmmm..*

Another to be added to the list. We have interested racers from all over. Think central so that driving distance is reduced to a minimum. No matter where we get to use , it will have to have some surface enhancements to be what we want. Anyone have ay ideas for a fund raiser? Oh, this can be discussed in the meeting too. Anyone keeping notes?

Just my thoughts.


----------



## AHR43

*Draft Agenda?*



Bigmax said:


> Another to be added to the list. We have interested racers from all over. Think central so that driving distance is reduced to a minimum. No matter where we get to use , it will have to have some surface enhancements to be what we want. Anyone have ay ideas for a fund raiser? Oh, this can be discussed in the meeting too. Anyone keeping notes?
> 
> Just my thoughts.


Maybe start a draft agenda of what we need and want to accomplish during the meeting?

NEED:
Organize as a club
Draft a formal presentation
Propose, brainstorm and priortize race site location

WANT:
Prospective list of charities
HAMDRL 2007 Race Schedule
HAMDRL 2007 Points System

OTHER:

Please brainstorm and offer your suggestions for the agenda. No idea too small or too big.
//AC//


----------



## Gary

AHR43 said:


> Maybe start a draft agenda of what we need and want to accomplish during the meeting?
> 
> NEED:
> Organize as a club
> Draft a formal presentation
> Propose, brainstorm and priortize race site location
> 
> WANT:
> Prospective list of charities
> HAMDRL 2007 Race Schedule
> HAMDRL 2007 Points System
> 
> OTHER:
> 
> Please brainstorm and offer your suggestions for the agenda. No idea too small or too big.
> //AC//


For the immediate future we will need a place for T&Ts. I think Brittmore has alot of potential spots. I have noticed alot of industrial parks with their own roads and some of them T-Off at the back and behind the buildings. Sorta hidden from view?


----------



## Bigmax

*Let's Do IT!*

Bring the blowers , brooms , tape and grape soda. Let's do this up right! Suffer the consiquences later.
:birthday2


----------



## Gary

Bigmax said:


> I'll check a few places for schedules on rooms off by themselves and report back. What kind of food do people don't like or can't eat? Always something to consider even if it's for a simple meeting. :wink: Will a big table work or will we be too loud?
> 
> I'm PUMPED!!!!


I like Mexican food and beer! Big table and we will be loud! :slimer:


----------



## Gary

This is the contact info.

http://www.shrp.com/Home/ContactUs/tabid/96/Default.aspx


----------



## Bigmax

*okie dokie*

I'll check a couple of places and to be courtious to the other patrons of the establisment , I'll try and get a room or table away from the crowd.

I wonder if Sam Houston Race Park has mexican food? :biggrin:


----------



## ddcarter3

Just getting ready to head for Dallas. I don't think I will be able to make a Saturday meeting. I was planning a trip to SA on Friday with the wife and drag racing on Saturday. Just a little bonus for taking Karen to the Riverwalk. I am open all day Sunday if plans change.


----------



## AHR43

ddcarter3 said:


> Just getting ready to head for Dallas. I don't think I will be able to make a Saturday meeting. I was planning a trip to SA on Friday with the wife and drag racing on Saturday. Just a little bonus for taking Karen to the Riverwalk. I am open all day Sunday if plans change.


D3,
Have fun on the Riverwalk, and good luck with the BoLink at Litespeed. I know you'll do Houston proud.
I'll PM you if the meeting schedule changes. We'll miss you being there.
//AC//


----------



## PD2

Gary said:


> I dont know if Ill have to work Saturday or not, but if I do, I get off at 12:30 and Im allready near Biggy and AC.


Which means you are near me - I don't live that far from Biggy over in Cypress. Hhhmmm - sounds like we need a Northwest bias located track. LOL!!! Just kidding!!

PD2


----------



## PD2

AHR43 said:


> Hey all,
> Another suitable location worth persuing is Bomber Field in Monaville, TX. It's an a RC airplane field with both a 600ft concrete runway and a 600ft waterway.
> 
> http://www.bomberfieldusa.com/info.htm
> 
> I inquired to the COO of their organization more than a year ago. His reply was that their interest was primarily RC airplanes and seaplanes. He declined further discussion for its possible use as a RC drag strip. Might be worth re-engaging with a group presentation to see if they have changed their mind? Maybe D3 (aka David Carter) knows someone there that would entertain our presentation?
> 
> Even if they decline to support an entire series, they might just buy off on an annual event-like our season ending _finale_, e.g., all-in-one Charity Race, HAMDRL Series Point Championship, and IMDRA Regional event.
> //AC//


I never thought about an air field! There is RC Sparks airfield on Telge between 2920 and Spring Cypress! That would be awesome if they had a poured runway. Only issue is I don't know how much the planes will like the KoFords and VHT coated runway. LOL!!!

PD2


----------



## PD2

ddcarter3 said:


> Just getting ready to head for Dallas. I don't think I will be able to make a Saturday meeting. I was planning a trip to SA on Friday with the wife and drag racing on Saturday. Just a little bonus for taking Karen to the Riverwalk. I am open all day Sunday if plans change.


Just got into Dallas last night - I'll be here until Tuesday night or Wednesday night - not quite sure if I'll get all that I need done in the time I have. I'll be back by Thursday.

DD - where are you going in Dallas? I'm just south of downtown over by the World Trade Market area - Stemmens Freeway.

PD2


----------



## ddcarter3

Staying at the Homewood Suites in Bedford. I do business all over DFW. Call me, maybe we can have dinner Tuesday n ight.
832-476-5431


----------



## Gary

http://imdra.forumup.org/viewtopic.php?t=459&mforum=imdra


----------



## PD2

ddcarter3 said:


> Staying at the Homewood Suites in Bedford. I do business all over DFW. Call me, maybe we can have dinner Tuesday n ight.
> 832-476-5431


I'm in Dallas, Texas - just south of down town. Unfortunately we will not be able to meet up because I'll have a business dinner with my co-workers tomorrow night. No biggie - we can do it again some other time.

Have a good trip!
PD2


----------



## ddcarter3

PD2 said:


> I'm in Dallas, Texas - just south of down town. Unfortunately we will not be able to meet up because I'll have a business dinner with my co-workers tomorrow night. No biggie - we can do it again some other time.
> 
> Have a good trip!
> PD2


No problem.....maybe next time. Be safe goin home.


----------



## Bigmax

*Huh?*



Gary said:


> http://imdra.forumup.org/viewtopic.php?t=459&mforum=imdra


For some reason I have yet to be able to log into that area and share my thoughts.

Waiting on something from the Admin. ????


----------



## Gary

Bigmax said:


> For some reason I have yet to be able to log into that area and share my thoughts.
> 
> Waiting on something from the Admin. ????


I have no idea bro!


----------



## Gary

Not too bad, but it needs stickers.


----------



## PD2

Gary said:


> Not too bad, but it needs stickers.


VERY nice looking! I like that blue! VERY sweet! Gotta get a coat of paint on my body that is like that too. Time - can some one lend me some?!?!?

PD2


----------



## Gary

PD2 said:


> VERY nice looking! I like that blue! VERY sweet! Gotta get a coat of paint on my body that is like that too. Time - can some one lend me some?!?!?
> 
> PD2


Time? lol. Talking to wrong guy bro, and I know you know it!

I had the body for a week before I started on it.

I like that blue too. Its the Pactra flourescent blue backed with sprint white. Unfortunatly Im about as artistic as an ardvark! Thats about as good as it gets! LOL


----------



## Bigmax

*Hum???*

LOOOOKING GOOOOD!!!!!

Time? Wish I was using my time more proserously.


----------



## AHR43

*Time? Never enough of it*



PD2 said:


> VERY nice looking! I like that blue! VERY sweet! Gotta get a coat of paint on my body that is like that too. Time - can some one lend me some?!?!?
> 
> PD2


Heck, I'm retired and I don't have as much time as I need for my toys. One of my secret wishes has always been to have a 30hr day no one else knows about. 

Blue body looks good. A spare body is nice to have.

Yea, Biff, you're looking at another AArdvark painter here. Got another body for the rail. It'll most likely end up all black too-except for a clear windscreen and silver or platinum roll cage. It'll be rattle can black. I've got an air brush I've never used.
//AC//


----------



## Bigmax

*The Life of a Retired person.*

You have your health, Still young at heart, Bills are paid, Lots of friends and a loving wife. OH and Toys!

A new body always makes me run faster. Can't wait to get to run my toys again!


----------



## Bigmax

*OK, Here it is.*

If you read this in time. I'm heading to Randy's at 5:00 today to run Wayne with his New 1/18th scale rail out in the parking lot. His has the mamba/sc/lipo and is balistic. Anyone that can get there with their's can do some T&T too for a while. Sorry for the short notice.


----------



## Landcruiser

Bigmax said:


> If you read this in time. I'm heading to Randy's at 5:00 today to run Wayne with his New 1/18th scale rail out in the parking lot. His has the mamba/sc/lipo and is balistic. Anyone that can get there with their's can do some T&T too for a while. Sorry for the short notice.


Man, I wish I could make it out, but I should be ready this weekend. Is T&T still on this weekend? Where?

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=99582


----------



## Bigmax

*Stay tuned*

We should be able to firm the location real soon. Yes , it is still on!


----------



## Gary

Landcruiser said:


> Man, I wish I could make it out, but I should be ready this weekend. Is T&T still on this weekend? Where?
> 
> http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=99582


Congrats on the pro mod bro!  Thats a sweet car.

Yup, were sceduled for a T&T this weekend but we need to find a new spot. I have my eye on a couple of spots but havent had the time to check them out really well, except at my work. Ill have more info tomarrow.


----------



## Bigmax

*It Happened.*

Wayne and I went head to head in front of Randy's Hobbys. His 1/18th went straight and my rail went faster. He figured using his momba to turn his tires while cutting them a little narrower was not a good idea. Motor went south is why I could outrun him this time.

He will be back.

My rail is ready for SUNDAY!!!!!!


----------



## PD2

Bigmax said:


> Wayne and I went head to head in front of Randy's Hobbys. His 1/18th went straight and my rail went faster. He figured using his momba to turn his tires while cutting them a little narrower was not a good idea. Motor went south is why I could outrun him this time.
> 
> He will be back.
> 
> My rail is ready for SUNDAY!!!!!!


Biggie,

So how was the parking lot out in front of Randy's? Must not have been terribly bad for an 1/18th scale to run it, right? That parking lot is always pretty empty - any thought as to whether it would make a good site?

PD2


----------



## Bigmax

*It was good.*

We ran right in front to the store , the shut down got a little challenging due to the restraunt traffic to say the least. The surface was less griitty than what we have been running on. Smooth enough. We were thinking of an area off to the other side of the parking lot that may be more suited for blocking off for a short 10-2 timefram on the 1st and 3rd Sundays. I will see if I can get the owner's number and ask him as a short trial basis. My koford wore off with 2 runs. So a little sody pop treatment would help. Lots of thoughts forsure.


----------



## David Early

What are the maority of people running. Rails, Funny Car, Pro Mod, or Pro Stock.


----------



## PD2

Bigmax said:


> We ran right in front to the store , the shut down got a little challenging due to the restraunt traffic to say the least. The surface was less griitty than what we have been running on. Smooth enough. We were thinking of an area off to the other side of the parking lot that may be more suited for blocking off for a short 10-2 timefram on the 1st and 3rd Sundays. I will see if I can get the owner's number and ask him as a short trial basis. My koford wore off with 2 runs. So a little sody pop treatment would help. Lots of thoughts forsure.


Hhhhhmmmmmm - do I hear potential progress?

PD2


----------



## Gary

David Early said:


> What are the maority of people running. Rails, Funny Car, Pro Mod, or Pro Stock.


Its a mix Dave! I dont think any one class is dominate. Its all about bracket racing right now and that means you can run anything you want! I think either 6 cell rails or 6 cell super gas will be the most popular at this point. And in bracket racing, consistancy is the key!

BTW. These cars are not as easy to drive as I first thought. Nor are they boring! LOL


----------



## Gary

I lost internet connection last night guys and didnt get a chance to cover a few things I wanted to. The first item on the agenda is, are we gonna meet up Saturday to talk about our future plans?

The second is where to hold a T&T session, if we are, on Sunday?

I was hoping to use the parking lot at work but our neighbor next to us brought in several more 18 wheeler trailers that could get in the way. Especially for yall with "Short Antenneas" :slimer:

Theres an HUGE empty parking lot on the corner of Westheimer and Highway 6. Its concrete. Its "Outlaw"! Do yall wanna try it? 

I have ran there. Its a little slick because of the dust and bumpy because of the expansion joints. Yalls call!


----------



## Bigmax

*OK for Centralization*

I vote to do our T&T Sunday at the parking lot in front of Randy's Hobbies. We have permission too. I did run on it last evening and feel good about it. We then can run down the street , over or up your alley to a place to pow wow.

Centralized so that the Porter folks and Magnolia folks can get there easily.

Let's do it!


----------



## Gary

Bigmax said:


> I vote to do our T&T Sunday at the parking lot in front of Randy's Hobbies. We have permission too. I did run on it last evening and feel good about it. We then can run down the street , over or up your alley to a place to pow wow.
> 
> Centralized so that the Porter folks and Magnolia folks can get there easily.
> 
> Let's do it!


Works for me!  I need directions and a time though.


----------



## Bigmax

*okie dokie*

Sunday T&T at 10:00 a.m. and a meeting right after. Mexican food close by at the Rodeo. They do have a room we might be able to use.

K&M has a Money race on Saturday at noon so it will be tough to have the meeting then.


----------



## Gary

Bigmax said:


> Sunday T&T at 10:00 a.m. and a meeting right after. Mexican food close by at the Rodeo. They do have a room we might be able to use.
> 
> K&M has a Money race on Saturday at noon so it will be tough to have the meeting then.


I must be extreemly tired. Im lost bro.


----------



## Bigmax

*Sorry,*

249 & grant road.

http://maps.yahoo.com/index.php#mvt=m&gid1=19046101&q1=18706%20State%20Highway%20249,%20Houston%20TX%2077070&trf=0&lon=-95.559039&lat=29.96858&mag=4

T&T and THE Meeting to follow.


----------



## Gary

Thanks for the map bro, but Im thrown by the timing of events. I dont see how we can run the T&T, have a meeting and then yall make K&M by noon?


----------



## PD2

Gary said:


> Thanks for the map bro, but Im thrown by the timing of events. I dont see how we can run the T&T, have a meeting and then yall make K&M by noon?


He's talking about K&M is at noon Saturday, which means that they will not make the Saturday time that we were originally talking about. So, like I said before, go with Sunday times and someone catch me up later. My Saturday just got shot cause my wife just reminded me that we have a Holiday Party at 1 pm Saturday that we RSVP'ed for. At any rate, run with it - we need to get this thing off the ground and going ASAP.

GIT R DUN!!!
PD2


----------



## Bigmax

*Yep*

What he said. :smile:

BTW, I did a drive over to Sam Houston Race Park parking lot and yes there is a lot of patched cracks pretty much everywhere. It might still work but the area that we most likely use would need have a layer of top laid down or smoothed out if we got permission to make it our home. Once our presentation is given maybe part of it could be for them to do it for us since we are going to put their name on the map.


----------



## Gary

Roll call, who's going to run?


----------



## Bigmax

*What Biff Said!*

I'm there!!! Have Rail Ready to PULL THE LEEEVER!!!


----------



## Gary

I think everyone is skeered of GMS! :slimer:

http://www.grandmotorsports.com/otherdrag.asp


----------



## Bigmax

*Unt Uh!!!*

I'll take you on anytime any place!!! :slimer:


----------



## Gary

After two 58 hour work weeks in a row, I was hesitant to run. I would if there were a big turn out. But Im tired and dont have much time for shopping for Christmas and will be bowing out for Sunday.


----------



## Bigmax

*Heeee!!!!!!*

Not all has RSVP'd here! You can do your shopping after. This is also for that ALL IMPORTANT MEETING!!!!!

Get your ars there!


----------



## Gary

Bigmax said:


> Not all has RSVP'd here! You can do your shopping after. This is also for that ALL IMPORTANT MEETING!!!!!
> 
> Get your ars there!


Im tired bro! I just got up from a nap and tomarrow is my only day off! Ill do things like laundry, buying food, Christmas shopping for my kids, cleaning house, taking care of this website etc.

We need some of the other guys to step it up and offer some help! To be honest, Im a little ticked off we let this slide away! I have more to say, but Ill keep that to myself! Im burning out.


----------



## Bigmax

*Dude!*

No burnout yet. Get geared up to run in SA on the 6th of January. It will rekindle that fire. I just mounted the other body on the PM and it looks rad! Ran the rollout on it and the rail. Had to up the pinion by can we say 10 teeth and BOY did they come alive! If the traction is right I may see a wheely myself. I will be the and A.C. is going to try being Randy's is so close to us. Insane is trying and hoping to see Landcruiser , Troy and Michael. The last for this year. I tell everyone I meet at the hobby shop and track about drag racing. Even some over at Larry's too. Great Weather. Drop by run a lap or two, head to Willowbrook mall for your shopping and before you know it you will be back to do your laundry and down a few while I'm out showing homes to prospects. My week has been up at 6:30 and out till 7:00 all week long and towmorrow is nothing different. You can rest later , time to PLAY!!! Lots to still get done.

You can do it.


----------



## Bigmax

*I'm still there.*

Folks , Merry Christmas and Prayers go out to those that have loved ones in the hospital and Have a Safe and Happy Holiday Season.

Come by if you can.


----------



## PD2

I wish I could make it out guys, but I have to run down to Alvin to pick up my daughter today from my parents. That is after church this morning for me. I do agree that we still need to meet and we can probably find some time between now and the end of the year to reschedule since it sounds like everyone is bailing. 

I do understand what Biff is talking about. It was kind of like the onroad charity race. When it started we had several people that were onboard and were ready to come out and race - heck, we even had people coming in from Shreveport and Dallas to run. Then all of a sudden they were all bailing and what not. It makes it really hard on the head to comprehend why anyone would dump a ton of time into anything when there is little to no support for it once you get to the day to run or get to the actual event.

Then that gets you to thinking about all the time and effort that others put into building other racing scenes out. Madf1man with his mini track. Even the work that was put out by Danny on THRC and Summer and Brax at Fastrak, etc. If you step back and look at it, it can quickly become discouraging and it really makes you want to quit before you even start something new and different.

But this time, to me, it seems different. WE, as the people who like to run R/C drag cars, have an opportunity for a major R/C body, to come here and attract other racers from all parts of the state to run on an R/C drag strip setup right here in Houston. And while we have accepted the offer, we see no strip around. But if WE ALL pull together on this we will have one materialize! Nothing is free and nothing worth having was just given to anyone. If WE as a group, team, or bunch want to see this happen, WE ALL we need to jump in and work through this until we come up with the best laid out plan. Then we MUST stick to it and see the plan through!

And yes, its going to have to be a TEAM effort - Biff can't do it by himself; AC cannot do this by himself; Biggie cannot do this by himself; and I certainly cannot do this all by myself. If you want to see this thing happen then jump in with us and let's make this thing happen.

I know the holiday season is here and we are all VERY busy with family, friends, vacation time, and of course work - working to close out the year. I'm not talking about taking any time away from that. If we all work together on this each individual "burden" will be light and as Biggie was saying it will be such that you can get more done in a shorter amount of time because we ALL had our hand in it.

I know I have posted a lot, but I felt compelled to throw that out there. And the above can be applied every one in R/C and hobbies in general. If you have a desire to see something happen around here, then maybe its time to look and see what you can contribute to make that happen.

Peace in da 2CRT and HAMDRL fleece!
PD2


----------



## Gary

Well said Paul. You hit the nail on the head on how I was felling yesterday. I was really frustrated just like last year with the charity race. In fact, after a few adult beverages, I was Ticked and ready to give up! Today is another story though. What doesnt kill me, makes me stronger! 


We have the oportunity to do something thats rare for Houston. Bring in a new form of racing. And were going to do just that! First thing we need is temporary place to run. I found one this morning. See the pics posted below. The location in on Wilcrest just south of Westheimer. Its a bank parking lot and we can run on it as outlaws. Theres a place to park "Off Site" and we just walk about 50' to the spot where we can run. That way were not parking on their property and wont be seen that much. I hung out for awhile and its cool!

Were eventually going to need a permanant strip, insurance and a timing system. Thats a fairly long term goal. As far as getting a permanant strip, I have some ideas on that and I will share those later.

For the timing system, I will buy one in September. Ill donate it to HAMDRL providing we can keep up the interest and get more folks showing up to our T&T sessions and make a few road trips to San Antonio.

Alot of ther things need to be happening now. David Carter has volunteered to be HAMDRLs treasurer. We need to start building funds for things like the boards, cones etc. After the holidays, lets start thinking about tossing in 5 bucks a week in the pot. 

We need a bussiness type guy to search for insurance.

Theres alot more that needs to be worked on, but I dont wont to overwhelm anyone. But keep this in mind and something to look foward too. Were going to bring RC Drag Racing to Houston! And were getting a timing system. Theres a Zillion empty parking lots in the Houston area, and with a timing system and insurance, were racing!


----------



## ddcarter3

Sorry I couldn't make it guys. Been out of town all week and the wife was feeling it. Oh well. Right after X-mas I will be back in force. I still have my sticky for the bank account and still am willing to get this done. 
Everyone have a Merry Christmas!!
David


----------



## AHR43

*HAMDRL T&T Results*

Hey guys,
First off, thanks to Randy's Hobbies for letting us use his parking lot race approval. Second, thanks to BigMax for working the phone tree and getting a turnout.

Here's who was there today:
Lyn (BigMax); AC (AHR43); David Early (from Channelview!); Chris (Landcruiser); Troy and Michael (from Magnolia!).

Here's how it went down:

*BIGMAX* put a ProMod body on his 8-cell Bracket car. It immediately did what a ProMod does - it changed lanes and T-boned AC's rail! Something about that ProMod psyche...hwell: No damage done; Biggie got it going straight the next few passes it made.

*AC* had the rail set up for rough track club racing. Tall wheels up front on the chassis and 6-cell 3300s. He did put in a 9x2 Orion Revo2 motor and was pleasantly suprised how well it ran.

*David Early* did yeoman duty as starter, and was seen with a jetting screwdriver in hand working to tune on Biggies nitro doorslammer. David appears to have an interest in returning to compete in HAMDRL drag racing.

*LANDCRUISER* had the super-sano Super Gas ride he got from Trey there. It's got a the go-fast stuff on it. When he gets it sorted out - look out Houston! He also had a BoLink EBay roller with him he plans to make a bracket threat out of.

*Troy and Michael* ran their always quick and fast MegaTech nitro car. Now that Michael is getting the hang of drag racing; Troy says a bigger engine is-a -comin...

Thanks for all that could make it. It was a low key and and enjoyable T&T. We all agreed to continue to look for suitable sites.

*NEXT HAMDRL T&T:* Jan 7, 2007.


----------



## AHR43

*RE: Gary's potential new site*

Hey Gary,
Site and surface look to good to be true. Good job finding it.
//AC//


----------



## AHR43

ddcarter3 said:


> Sorry I couldn't make it guys. Been out of town all week and the wife was feeling it. Oh well. Right after X-mas I will be back in force. I still have my sticky for the bank account and still am willing to get this done.
> Everyone have a Merry Christmas!!
> David


Hi D3,
Yea, color me a go with Biff's suggestion about throwing $5 in the pot at each T&T and/or Event.
//AC//


----------



## Nitro Bandit

*Package*

Hey AC
Have you received your package yet ?


----------



## AHR43

Nitro Bandit said:


> Hey AC
> Have you received your package yet ?


Hey NB,
Yea, product looks good. I'll PM you on ********. Thanks.
//AC//


----------



## troy a

well just wanted to say we had another fun t&t today,i sure wanted to see gary's car do another fine wheel stand, like we seen at the park a few weeks back.gary the new spot you found sure looks good.we got to give it to david early for trying to trade a little paint with lyn on his first run down the track and sharring lyn's lane with him.david and lyn had a hand held laptop computer and was programming lyn's car it looked like they were trying to do something like a nasa launch,what ever they were programming seemed to help because lyn was trying to keep it straight while the tires still spinning at the half track.


----------



## slash

*Nice passage PD2....*

Hey PD2, your words speak volumes! I see a lot of interest in the Houston area, but I do worry about the dedication towards the endeavor of creating and sustaining the HAMDRL. It's fun to play in a parking lot from time to time, but, having raced on a track, having a track taken away, having returned to a parking lot for "gorilla racing" and finally creating what we have today, parking lot racing will also discourage racers. I agree that a collective effort should be undertaken to located a spot conducive to RC drag racing. I'm seeing a lot of effort being fed towards test and tune time, but this is accomplishing little for HAMDRL. Maybe a little PR, but that's about it. Talk is cheap but actions speak! I would like to include Houston in the 2007 IMDRA Southern Regional Series being planned for San Antonio and Dallas right now. Points accumulated during these races will go towards winning an IMDRA World Championship in October. If things do not develop in Houston fairly quickly, I'll have to exclude Houston as a stop in the IMDRA Texas Twister Regional Points Series. I was hoping to hold at least 2 races at each location. If things do not pan out, SA and Dallas will have 3 races each to offset the absence of Houston.
It's really not rocket science, but it is all about dedication and the true love of RC drag racing. Y'all in Houston have a golden opportunity here and I'd hate to see it falter in any way. Again, SAMDRL is here to support and assist HAMDRL in any and all ways possible. Everybody here has already agreed to caravan to H-town for some racing, Texas style. I'll keep a wandering eye here to monitor progress. Good luck, guys!

Kip
Race Director
SAMDRL


----------



## Bigmax

*Okie Dokie*

Got up early to do the T&T and was Very pleased to see everyone there. The handheld that Troy mentioned was a Pit Wizzard. It great to use it again! Thanks for your help David. As you can see, straight line hotrods do not always go straight huh?

Like in bracket racing , consistancy is very important. The 2st and 3rd is staying true and strong. We are needing everyone to keep their eyes open for a possible location that we can call our permanent Drag Racing home. Biff that does look good. A few passes with you next new set of rear tires will tell. :rotfl: LETS DO IT!!!

OK so that wasn't as funny as I thought.

Hey Slash, Thanks for al that you do in supporting our effort here. The holidays haven't faultered our goals or the numbers at all. Family needs can be the culprit for now. Our weekend offroad numbers dropped yesterday too and no running at all next weekend. What is a guy with no kids and a loving wife that wants me out of the house to do?! Biff has presented a doable goal. We can do our building program in 2007 and as we do so well will post the progress every day here on 2cool.  Thanks for the invite and you bet if I can make the series in SA and Dallas along with those others that want to try. I will most deffinately do so.

2007 will find us a real home track, timing system and Program. We learn from those that have done it. The building time will be shorted just because we can do just that.

Once again, A Merry Christmas to all and A Happy New Year as well!


----------



## slash

Gary, a month or so ago, I couldn't even keep up with these threads. They would build up 3, 4, even 5 pages per day, with people talking about how great it would be to have RC drag racing in H-Town and how it could be done, etc.. These days, there are a select number of people still talking about it, but it just seems like the interest had begun to disappear.

There's nothing wrong with racing in a parking lot. Heck, we did it for many years, even hosting numerous NRCDA events and ultimately, the IEDA Nitro Nationals in 2002, in our KMart parking lot. I'm just saying that there's only so much usable information you're going to get out of running your car in a parking lot that's not full prepped and likes munching on tires. When Big Max and DDCarter3 came down here, everything they knew about Koford changed. How that's going to translate to your test and tune sessions, I'm not sure. It's just going to be hard to tell at times, whether or not you actually made improvements to your car that increased the mph or lowered the et. That's all. 

As far as the offer to host a regional race, I mainly proposed having it include HAMDRL to help y'all in your quest to locate a more permanent race location. Having the largest RC drag racing organization in the world wanting to hold events in your backyard, I thought, would give you some more bargaining power with hobby store owners and local businesses. Otherwise, they might perceive you as just a bunch of people wanting to tear up their asphalt with no benefit to them. I wasn't telling you that you had to accept a regional series, I just though it would help out. Sorry. I was just trying to spread the wealth.


----------



## PD2

First, definitely a good location on a new site there Biff - concrete looks really good and I think it will be a good site. Between that location, George Bush and possibly Randy's parking lot (if we are allowed back there at all) I'd say we have some options in the immediately T&T future.

Second, I am in favor of the $5 donations each time we meet or do a T&T. This ought to bring the cash flow that HAMDRL needs to build out whatever we need. If we are looking for a portable setup, great. Something more permanent, great. Either way, it puts cash into the league while we build this up.

Finally, I totally understand and see both Biff and Slash's points. From Slash's perspective, the ability to speak to hobby shop owners and property owners about a national scale event showing up in their backyard, bringing potential out of towners that have never visited this area can be appealing, depending on what that owner is looking to attract. If we do not have something like that to offer an owner, then our efforts to secure a more permanent location maybe just in vain. I personally do not think that having just that to offer would mean the difference between securing the area or not, but it does give us another carrot to dangle in front of owners that glaze over when we start talking about the cars and racing itself. And yes, I do agree with Slash - regular posting of the R/C drag racing topic has practically dropped out and is only consisting of core individuals that amount to about a handful of people. It can appear as though the luster of what was once sounding like a HUGE deal is falling in the cracks of what we call "typcial Houston R/C scene."

From Biff's perspective, I also understand. While it maybe a carrot to use while securing a place, it places us in a bit of pressure or place of "use it or loose it" situation, so to speak. We barely can get ourselves organized to get to a T&T and here we are having to pull out an IMDRA national or regional race with nothing!?! And that if we don't secure anything we basically have screwed the pooch on our chances of having anything. Yeah, I can see how Biff can frustrated with that. It can definitely make this whole thing look like a failing effort before we even get started.

My perspective and opinion (and this does not mean that I have any controlling say in what gets done, considering the fact that AC is who we have asked to head up the R/C drag racing effort/side) is that we do not do the IMDRA thing right now. It appears that we had a sudden, early and quick burst of energy in the R/C drag racing effort that gave us a false-positive. That has done nothing more than translate into a premature rising of R/C drag racing scene. It does not mean that there is NO drag racing at all. What I'm getting at is that we have to get past the "me too's" for today and get to who will become the regulars. It's just like when anything new opens up - track, shop, whatever - there is this sudden burst of energy toward it and then it drops down - not to zero - and people start freaking saying its going to fall apart. To me, as long as its slow and gradual we should have a strong group than if we try to slam this all together in less time than it took SAMDRL to be produced. So my opinion is that we stay away from sanctioned racing and spend our time getting more interested. T&T in parking lots will be fine, even if they are consistent parking lots, it better than nothing. As the money grows in the pot and as we get others rooted, seated and interested we will have other opportunities that come up to move up and go to other places. Who knows, maybe one of the shops will build a strip? Maybe one of the people that shows up will have the cash flow to drop on some permanent property and lay some asphalt? You just never know what will happen. But slow, consistent, gradual increase is good growth period. Think of this way - ever tasted an organic fruit and said, "WOW! That totally taste different than the one that they sell at the grocery store!" Yeah, that would be the difference between chemically forced maturity and natural maturity.

Point made......peace in da HAMDRL fleece!

PD2


----------



## AHR43

*Austin Area RC Drag Strip?*

Hey all,
Looks like there is movement to put together a RC drag strip in the Austin area:

http://www.***********/forums/showthread.php?p=174089&posted=1#post174089

Ref: posts #64 and #68 in the thread.
//AC//


----------



## Bigmax

*Hey!*

It's ADDICTIVE!!!

I'll post my thoughts later about the above comments. If I don't forget them before that.

One thing though. Don't judge the last month activity here on how things are going. Holidays always slow the RC scene down. The hobby shops are going full guns and that is a good thing. Let's enjoy the holidays and polish up our toys so come January the LEEEEEVERS will once again be Pulled!


----------



## Landcruiser

Wish my car had ran yesterday, but I found the copper windings had come loose and wedged between the armature and the can mags. It is a YOK can and it appears to be a good one. The mags are way stronger than the old stock motor I have laying around. I think the can is in fine shape. It appears so anyway. The bearing may need replacing. I had to beat the armature out. It was in there pretty good. Anyway, what should I do? Take the old armature down and try to get a new one somewhere?


----------



## madf1man

Dude, sorry bout that. Like I said I just ran it at home a couple times holdin it in the air and it worked. Never put it on the ground cause I was afraid of hurting the tires. Guy I bought it from said it was a real good motor bought at RAE, call them and see what they say. Very sorry and I hope you checked it at home like me and saw that it did work. I assure you I would not have sold it knowing there was a problem.


----------



## Landcruiser

madf1man said:


> Dude, sorry bout that. Like I said I just ran it at home a couple times holdin it in the air and it worked. Never put it on the ground cause I was afraid of hurting the tires. Guy I bought it from said it was a real good motor bought at RAE, call them and see what they say. Very sorry and I hope you checked it at home like me and saw that it did work. I assure you I would not have sold it knowing there was a problem.


No worries. I will get her fixed up. It will be good as new before you know it and running with the pack. The windings are huge on the thing. I would just throw in an old stock arm, but I don't think it would make much power. I hope to have all the bugs worked out and have it tuned and ready for SA next month. That meaves me enough time to buy some stuff for my bracket car and get this one ready.


----------



## Gary

I deleted my last post. When I went back and re-read it, I didnt like the way it came out. I apologize.

Ill have more thoughts when I get off work.


----------



## Landcruiser

Hey Gary, we missed you out at the T&T Sunday. Take care of yourself first bro. These go fast cars will be here when you are ready to run. How do you feel about making the trip to SA next month? That should give us all plenty of time to work out any tweaks on our cars and be ready for some action. It would be 2cool to have a huge turn out from Houston.


----------



## Bigmax

*Too Cool!*

It would be AWESOME to show up with a caravan of Houston Hotrodders!!!!


----------



## Gary

I dont win many races so that cant be why I race. I do like way cool cars that go really fast, and thats part of why I race. Probably the main reason I race is to hang out with yall! My friends! Some of yall I have never met and some of yall I have known for many years and have been through the feast and the famine of RC car racing in Houston. Wish I had the time I used to have to devote myself to this hobby, but I just dont anymore and it seems lately I have made some boneheaded statements that I wish I could take back!

I want to talk about PD2 for a minute. Heres a guy who works crazy hours, is deeply involved with his church and a youth group, and doenst even have time to race RC Cars! But he allways steps up, takes a leadership role when needed and moves us forward. Thank you my brother! 

We have an oportunity to do something new in Houston and in RC in general. Thats very exciting and sometimes dissapointing when things arnt going the way we wished they would go. Sometimes we can get mad at ourselves, or mad at outside influences that may question what we want to achieve! We get defensive, rightly so! And that motivates me! LOL I think it did some of the other guys also Slash. 

AC is the head wrangler of HAMDRL and he makes all final decisions. However, Im the big mouth and the moderator of this site, so I get to have my say! :slimer"

Im going to pick up the timing system. Thats going to be on me. I have two options as to when I actually buy it! Bonus check due probably in March-April, or when a 401K loan is paid off in August. I want a Mountain bike, so count on August-Sept.

If we have a decent surface to race on, and a timing system, we have Drag Racing in Houston! We can work out the complex issues out later. I just want to hang out with my friends and run my RC Car!


----------



## Gary

Landcruiser said:


> Hey Gary, we missed you out at the T&T Sunday. Take care of yourself first bro. These go fast cars will be here when you are ready to run. How do you feel about making the trip to SA next month? That should give us all plenty of time to work out any tweaks on our cars and be ready for some action. It would be 2cool to have a huge turn out from Houston.


Im down bro! Im ready to run in SA! It was my only day off and some stuff to take care of. I wont post my personal bussiness here.


----------



## Gary

Landcruiser said:


> Wish my car had ran yesterday, but I found the copper windings had come loose and wedged between the armature and the can mags. It is a YOK can and it appears to be a good one. The mags are way stronger than the old stock motor I have laying around. I think the can is in fine shape. It appears so anyway. The bearing may need replacing. I had to beat the armature out. It was in there pretty good. Anyway, what should I do? Take the old armature down and try to get a new one somewhere?


I have a 10x2 that will freak you out bro! Ill cut the comm and get it ready for you, but youll need new brushes!


----------



## slash

*Save your pennies.......*

Gary, you've got full access to our timing system. If you come up with a place to play (with property owner's permission), I will tote the tree and all the SA nutz on some of our Saturdays off. That way you won't be hammered on the tree detail. Check the 2007 SAMDRL calendar for the red days.

Kip


----------



## PD2

Thanks Biffster!! That really does mean a lot coming from you and I really do appreciate it the recognition. But I cannot take all of that credit bro - that is what we all do around here. We keep each other accountable and on track as much as possible. You are always ready to embrace anyone and everything that comes up and its an awesome rush and freedom because it means excitement and newness of things in the Houston R/C world. Biggie is always quick with ideas and solutions and can always encourage the socks off anyone - I mean, heck, the man works practically 24x7, as you do Biffster, and still figures out how to put the toothpicks in his eyelids to keep an R/C on the track at midnight! And on and on we could go on of the various people that have teamed up with us and given us so much! AC, Slash and Griz are some of the most recent with bringing the R/C drag world alive! To hear about them and their days I'd almost swear these guys were eating, sleeping and breathing nitro and sub C-cells! 

I just thank you guys for being shining examples through all of it and that as a team, we make one heck of an R/C racer and organizer. But separated we accomplish nothing but self-serving accomplishments.

Slash, thank you for the timing system. As soon as we find the place that we can call our R/C drag strip with confidence we may just call upon you. I figure that Biff will not be alone in ponying up for the expenses of HAMDRL's timing system - in fact, you can bet your bottom dollar on that and take it to the bank. I still like Biggie and AC's idea of dropping $5 into the pot for assisting and hope that gets embraced and moved forward as what we do.

I'm just gald we are all good now. Every now and then I can understand a frustration level getting blown out and just being released. Its what we do after that is out that counts. Provided not offense and strife getting seated and rooted to last a life time, we will always be good to go!

Peace my R/C brothers!
PD2


----------



## Nitro Bandit

I'm ready to go Houston Bound. Trailer is packed, just need to know when and where.


----------



## Landcruiser

Gary said:


> I have a 10x2 that will freak you out bro! Ill cut the comm and get it ready for you, but youll need new brushes!


Cool deal. I just might have to check that out before I go out and go brushless. I have been doing some research on brushless and I might go that route with Li Po. That would be awesome I think.

Right now I'm trying to get my 1/1 car fixed. My dang LC starter contacts went south, so now I have to wait to get a new set of contacts and brushes in and change them out so I can carry my RC stuff to the races. I'm having terrible luck with electric motors this week


----------



## Gary

Im not ignoring all yalls posts. I dont have alot of time and I want to share some things. After Friday I will have 4 straight days off. Take one out for Christmas. I go back to work for 3 easy 8 hour days and then another 4 straight days off. That gives me alot of time to work on a presentation for a temporary track. Get an idea what insurance will cost and to think about a permanent strip. I just started a thread up top on TTMB to get an idea what the cost of laying a strip will cost.

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?p=927448#post927448

I wont say why Im doing that at this particular time, lets just say I have long term goals.

As far as the timing system goes, I have three options. I cant get it with my bonus check which is supposed to paid out no later than April. Or I can wait untill August when my 401k loan is paid off. Or I can use my bonus check to pay off my 401k loan, get the timing system, AND my Mountain Bike! 

All this depends on what happens in the next 4 months. Im not going to spend 2+k on a timing system if we dont have any racers. Thats where we need everyones help. Not only do we need to maintain the guys we have, we need to get more guys involved! Some of us are experts at that!


----------



## GoFaster

I wouldn't get a timing system if it is only like 3 of you guys running. I would wait until you had more racers. I lived in Alaska for a while and those guys were racing without a timing system for the past 10 years. NOt until they had a steady base of 30-40 guys racing did they go buy a timing system.


----------



## Gary

GoFaster said:


> I wouldn't get a timing system if it is only like 3 of you guys running. I would wait until you had more racers. I lived in Alaska for a while and those guys were racing without a timing system for the past 10 years. NOt until they had a steady base of 30-40 guys racing did they go buy a timing system.


Thats where Im confused and frustrated Ron. Without a timing system, were just a bunch of guys hanging out in the freezing cold in some parking lot. That wont hold attention for very long! lol. But if we had the lights, we would be racing and having a good ole time!

The way I see it, is the timing of this whole thing and that bothers me. The interest level was very high at first and guys were buying every car they could find on EvilBay! We had a few good turn outs at first, but how many of us seasoned racers actually go bashing around in a parking lot before we fall asleep? Heck, Im bored allready!

This is what Im asking guys! Keep your spirits high. Dont think Drag Racing is allready dead in Houston. Were in the transistion stage and we will have a world class strip if I have to buy some property and build it myself! 

Are yall up for that???

Lets ger er done!


----------



## Bigmax

*You Go Brother!*

I will be off Christmas day but am working the rest of them. If things start clicking with those I'm helping find a home then January will be alot better with my finances. That means I will also help out on some expences we need help on.

A.C. has a name count of those that are interested. Most are just waiting for the holidays to get over, Some are waiting to get a hotrod. Some are deciding what to get. All are waiting for us to find a Home.

Who else believes "Build it they will come."?

Let's find a home. We can run an maintain while building a strip and smoothing out the top and Kip will bless us on occasion with his system with his clan following close behind. To have them come here would be a hoot and also attrack more Houston and surrounding racers to come.

Market! Market! Market!


----------



## Bigmax

*Oh!!!!*

Am I the only one out there that tells everyone I meet about our Hotrods and Dragracing?!! I already have 2 from Larry's that want to come see what we do. And they also want to go to San Antonio with us to run some too.

Bored because I can't get to run more.


----------



## Gary

Bigmax said:


> Am I the only one out there that tells everyone I meet about our Hotrods and Dragracing?!! I already have 2 from Larry's that want to come see what we do. And they also want to go to San Antonio with us to run some too.
> 
> Bored because I can't get to run more.


You ROCK BRO! 

Get you motor runnin! Headin down the Highway! Looking for adventure, for whatever comes our way!

Born to be willllllllllllld!

Sorry, 60s flashback. Most of yall aint old enough to know what that band that was.

Duane from work asks me everyday whats happening. I have no idea why he wont log in here. Pendeho!

You ready to pull the leever on this gig bro? Weve gone big time before!


----------



## slash

*No...you rock !!!!!!*

STEPPENWOLF!

Us old farts need to hang together!

This weekend is our off weekend. I'm bored already! Probably lock myself in the trailer and cut motors. I've got 30 pairs of donunts to mount for the Top Fueler. They get eat'en up pretty good.....well....especially when you drive like me, on the sidewalls!

Merry Christmas everybody!

Kip
SAMDRL
www.saDragRacing.com


----------



## Gary

slash said:


> STEPPENWOLF!
> 
> Us old farts need to hang together!
> 
> This weekend is our off weekend. I'm bored already! Probably lock myself in the trailer and cut motors. I've got 30 pairs of donunts to mount for the Top Fueler. They get eat'en up pretty good.....well....especially when you drive like me, on the sidewalls!
> 
> Merry Christmas everybody!
> 
> Kip
> SAMDRL


Merry Christmas to you and your family bro!


----------



## Bigmax

*Heeeeeey!!!*

I guessed it right but stillhad to go check first.

*BORN TO BE WILD*​​​
*From the 1968 release "Steppenwolf"*​​​








​


Words and music by Mars Bonfire

Get your motor runnin'
Head out on the highway
Lookin' for adventure
And whatever comes our way
Yeah Darlin' go make it happen
Take the world in a love embrace
Fire all of your guns at once
And explode into space

I like smoke and lightning
Heavy metal thunder 
Racin' with the wind
And the feelin' that I'm under
Yeah Darlin' go make it happen
Take the world in a love embrace
Fire all of your guns at once
And explode into space

Like a true nature's child
We were born, born to be wild
We can climb so high
I never wanna die

Born to be wild
Born to be wild
​


----------



## Gary

Bigmax said:


> I guessed it right but stillhad to go check first.
> 
> *BORN TO BE WILD*​​​
> 
> *From the 1968 release "Steppenwolf"*​​
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> ​
> Words and music by Mars Bonfire
> 
> Get your motor runnin'
> Head out on the highway
> Lookin' for adventure
> And whatever comes our way
> Yeah Darlin' go make it happen
> Take the world in a love embrace
> Fire all of your guns at once
> And explode into space
> 
> I like smoke and lightning
> Heavy metal thunder
> Racin' with the wind
> And the feelin' that I'm under
> Yeah Darlin' go make it happen
> Take the world in a love embrace
> Fire all of your guns at once
> And explode into space
> 
> Like a true nature's child
> We were born, born to be wild
> We can climb so high
> I never wanna die
> 
> Born to be wild
> Born to be wild


Are you thing what Im thinking bro?


----------



## Bigmax

*heh heh*

I just went online to check what properties were available for lease and sale. Looks like we are gonna have to all go intogether and buy a huge track, all build houses and leave a portion to build us our strip with parking and rv hookups.

Who's in??? !!!!!


----------



## Bigmax

*Lol!*

you better PM me what your thinking. :rotfl:


----------



## Gary

Bigmax said:


> I just went online to check what properties were available for lease and sale. Looks like we are gonna have to all go intogether and buy a huge track, all build houses and leave a portion to build us our strip with parking and rv hookups.
> 
> Who's in??? !!!!!


My father in law tells me of a spot in Porter, a little less than an acre for 18k. I havent checked it out, so I dont know whats up!


----------



## Bigmax

*Ok*

If it's listed, I can do the deal. I are a realtor. I looked around the Northwest, West and Southwest because I thought that was where we were interested. For 18K I found others too. Size matters, Long and narrow. Remember 132' twice.

I'll look again tomorrow all around.


----------



## PD2

AAAAHHHH Yeah! Steppenwolf! My uncle was a true hippy straight out of the 60's and was also my God Father. So he gave me his auqua blue and black 8-track case one day I learned all about these bands called Peter Frampton, Steppenwolf, Alice Cooper, Pink Floyd, Cream, Jefferson Airplane (White Rabbit is still one of my favorites), Steve Miller Band, Santanna, Fleetwood Mac, just to name a few. I love that stuff! Should have grew up during that time, but oh no. Had to come up during freakin disco - what they heck was that??? LOL!!

As for the ideas, I think that is the issue and Biggie nailed it right on the head. We have got to get anchored some place. People maybe hearing about it and hear us talking and see all these post, but we have got to anchor ourselves some place. Its great to be portable, so to speak, but I think if we have a place that is exposed, where "traffic" can see us and people can come out and watch as well as try it out then we will get more coming here as well as to the T&T's. And I totally agree with Biggie - with Griz and Slash and crew being nice enough to tote the timing system and bring some SAMDRL racers out here then those would be excellent times to really pump the promotion and get more people to come check out the scene. But it all starts with anchoring ourselves in one, consistent location that everyone will know where we are on any given 1st and 3rd weekend.

I do like the idea of property, but what would be great is to find a piece of property that has some asphalt laid or concrete laid already and ask them if we can lease it or pay a minimal monthly to run on it every other weekend. I think going out and dropping the cash on a piece of property and then building it out just means that we will still have to take our time and locate a temporary place while the property is cleared, leveled, asphalt bought and layed right and then the rest built out, etc. All stuff that is definitely great long term wise, but immediate concerns are looking for our anchor place. A place that has enough longevity to take us through a transition to a place like what you guys are thinking.

At least this is what I'm thinking. I don't mean to sqwash the flow at all - I love it and I back it 100%. Just wondering if we need to center up on the immediate, near term stuff first?

Thoughts?
PD2


----------



## AHR43

*Never been anytime like the 60s, never will be again*

Hey all,
Don't forget to add _Iron Butterfly_ to that short list of '60s greats! _In-A-Gadda-Da-Vida_ - long version, single version and live version - still one of my favorites. I listen to it often on the drive b/w H-town and SA going drag racing. Those three 'tunes' eat up about 60miles worth of travel time on I-10.

Buying property for a RC drag strip?? Shucks, we can't even get together for a meeting. How will we ever find the time to get together to sign the closing papers??

As a long term idea, it may merit looking into. But for short term, me thinks it best to continue looking for a place to "anchor" (good word choice PD2).

BTW-Tim Cross of RODS lost his 311 Dragway in NC over a property lease/use "agreement". That really crippled their racing effort for a while. I feel we as a group should enter no further than a "gentleman's verbal agreement" short term. That way either or both parties can walk away without time consuming and expensive litigation.

I am confident we will come up with a site without having to lay out cash or EEEK! purchase property.

My thoughts.
//AC//


----------



## Landcruiser

I like the idea of finding something to lease, just to get started. That way we could set it up and run when we want to with no restrictions. Finding the place seems to be the problem. I know there has to be something around this huge place we can call home. These things take a while to get going, so we got time on our side. I have been in a local Landcruiser club for a while, and over the last couple of years, things picked up huge and we had memebers signing up monthly. Once word gets out about us, the races will draw a crowd. We will get things worked out and off the ground soon I believe. Heck, who knows, we might end up with something so nice that Griz moves over the Houston and starts running for HAMDRL.


----------



## Bigmax

*Sweet!*



AHR43 said:


> Hey all,
> Don't forget to add _Iron Butterfly_ to that short list of '60s greats! _In-A-Gadda-Da-Vida_ - long version, single version and live version - still one of my favorites. I listen to it often on the drive b/w H-town and SA going drag racing. Those three 'tunes' eat up about 60miles worth of travel time on I-10.]
> 
> One of my favorites too!
> 
> $1 a year would work. Don't forget the parks, Velodromes, your uncle's land.
> 
> Keep them coming!


----------



## PD2

Bigmax said:


> AHR43 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey all,
> Don't forget to add _Iron Butterfly_ to that short list of '60s greats! _In-A-Gadda-Da-Vida_ - long version, single version and live version - still one of my favorites. I listen to it often on the drive b/w H-town and SA going drag racing. Those three 'tunes' eat up about 60miles worth of travel time on I-10.]
> 
> One of my favorites too!
> 
> $1 a year would work. Don't forget the parks, Velodromes, your uncle's land.
> 
> Keep them coming!
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly! I have heard of rare instances where county and city councils approving "leases" for a $1 a year to lease a piece of property with terms of years or months locked in. Usually this is undeveloped, unplanned land that they don't mind what you do to it, just so long as it does not get trashed. Good idea Biggie!
> 
> Let's get the "anchor" site, anchored, and then work from there. GIT R DUN!!!
> 
> PD2
Click to expand...


----------



## Gary

I cant belive anyone hasnt mentioned Cream! 

Yall got me fired up now guys! This is whats its all about! A "Team" coming together in its infancy and dealing with a few minor issues and rebounding stronger than before. That makes for a healthy relationship when we know we can trust eachother and overcome issues that may cause friction between members in the future. This aint the first rodeo for Bigmax and I! 

Lets keep brainstorming! IMO thats one of the best tools in team development and/or problem solving. It also helps in getting other people involved with ideas that may feel that they dont have a say so otherwise, but whats cool about that is having a fresh respective and unbiased ideas flowing in. Whats important is, is not to discount any ideas that doesnt fit the RC Drag Racing "Paradigm"! Or RC at all! This is a good forum for that if yall have looked around!

Excuse me if I get "Pushy" at times guys! Im an agressive guy and go full throttle for whatever Im into. I want to save the world! :spineyes:

I got a round about price on a Turnkey price on laying down a drag strip from Chase up top on the fishing forum. Very cool guy! Were looking at about between $1.25 and $2.00 a SF for an asfalt strip built to the specs written on on the RC Drags forum.

Ouch!

Lets keep the ideas flowing and its nice to have guys like Landcruiser getting involved! We need everyone getting involved if were to be successfull.

BTW. I got some new ideas, but Im gonna hold back on them for now. At least in public. Biggy and I have some old friends that can be of help! Give me a call Lyn!


----------



## Nitro Bandit

AC 

I received your mail today. Thanks
Did the wheels work out for you?


----------



## PD2

Gary said:


> I cant belive anyone hasnt mentioned Cream!
> 
> Yall got me fired up now guys! This is whats its all about! A "Team" coming together in its infancy and dealing with a few minor issues and rebounding stronger than before. That makes for a healthy relationship when we know we can trust eachother and overcome issues that may cause friction between members in the future. This aint the first rodeo for Bigmax and I!
> 
> Lets keep brainstorming! IMO thats one of the best tools in team development and/or problem solving. It also helps in getting other people involved with ideas that may feel that they dont have a say so otherwise, but whats cool about that is having a fresh respective and unbiased ideas flowing in. Whats important is, is not to discount any ideas that doesnt fit the RC Drag Racing "Paradigm"! Or RC at all! This is a good forum for that if yall have looked around!
> 
> Excuse me if I get "Pushy" at times guys! Im an agressive guy and go full throttle for whatever Im into. I want to save the world! :spineyes:
> 
> I got a round about price on a Turnkey price on laying down a drag strip from Chase up top on the fishing forum. Very cool guy! Were looking at about between $1.25 and $2.00 a SF for an asfalt strip built to the specs written on on the RC Drags forum.
> 
> Ouch!
> 
> Lets keep the ideas flowing and its nice to have guys like Landcruiser getting involved! We need everyone getting involved if were to be successfull.
> 
> BTW. I got some new ideas, but Im gonna hold back on them for now. At least in public. Biggy and I have some old friends that can be of help! Give me a call Lyn!


Check my post about the music earlier - Cream was DEFINITELY in my list. 

Yeah, I kind of figured that the asphalt was going to be a bit expensive. I remember when Lunatics - Tony Luna - laid that asphalt over there. That was not cheap by any means and I don't think he ever recouped his costs from it - especially since that was a leased piece of property too.

Let's keep brainstorming here - there has to be other possiblities. Let's GIT R DUN!!!

PD2


----------



## David Early

Disraeli Gears is a Classic album. We used to play In-A-Gadda-Da-Vida on replay, while playing poker all night long. Went through quite a bit of albums.

Another Old Hippy at heart!


----------



## Bigmax

*That is TOO COOL!!!*

let's not forget Chicago, Crosby,Stills,Nash & Young, Creedance Clearwater Revival.

It goes on and on. Don't make me pull out my old pictures.


----------



## ddcarter3

Buffalo Springfield, .......The Byrds......America....Robin Trower (Bridge of Sighs)


----------



## AHR43

*...and the beat goes on...*

the pride of Beaumont, Texas ... Janis Joplin.
//AC//


----------



## AHR43

*Tire testing like the 'big boys' in NHRA*



Nitro Bandit said:


> AC
> 
> I received your mail today. Thanks
> Did the wheels work out for you?


Hey Nitro Bandit,
Physically they fit up O.K. I'll check hook-up on Jan 27th. We can talk more on the 6th if you're there.

Walbern found me a set of 3.25 x 1.5". I want to try them first on Jan 6th to see what a narrower tire-same diam does for my E.T. I have some different compound brushes for the 8x1 Cobalt motor I want to eval at the same time. I have know data from previous races I can make comparison with.

So on the 27th I'll drop down to the 3.00" you cut for me and see how the shore rating compares too. I'll be dropping in the RAE NEO can 10x2 then. If that doesn't fry your skins, nothing will!
//AC//


----------



## ddcarter3

*Traffic* for the rock side
*Arlo Guthrie* for Alices Restaurant
*Louden Wainright III* for Dead Skunk
and how did we forget
*JIMI HENDRIX*


----------



## Gary

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=71091


----------



## Nitro Bandit

I'll be there AC. My goal for this year is to be consistent in the 1.6's (I hope)


----------



## Bigmax

*Heeeeeeeeeey!!!!!!*

How did everyone do? I have another place that I just heard of. Fresh topped parking lot. Already a race scene. I will go by this week and see what they say.

LET'S GET READY TO RUMBLLLLE!!!!!!!!


----------



## PD2

Bigmax said:


> How did everyone do? I have another place that I just heard of. Fresh topped parking lot. Already a race scene. I will go by this week and see what they say.
> 
> LET'S GET READY TO RUMBLLLLE!!!!!!!!


Now you can't just throw that kind of bone out there and walk away! Come on! Tell us more!! Where? What racing scene? Who? Why? Who's wine? What wine? Where the hell did I dine? hehehe

PD2


----------



## Bigmax

*Here it IS!!!!*

Management approval! Allows car shows and said we could try running on too!

Fresh topped parking lot. Very few cracks. Clean and not gritty. Stepped off and long enough.

http://track21houston.com/index.php

January 7th???????????


----------



## PD2

Bigmax said:


> Management approval! Allows car shows and said we could try running on too!
> 
> Fresh topped parking lot. Very few cracks. Clean and not gritty. Stepped off and long enough.
> 
> http://track21houston.com/index.php
> 
> January 7th???????????


WOW!!! Now that is an awesome venue I would have NEVER thought of!!! That is perfect Biggie!!!! SWEET man!! Good job and good find!!!

I'd love to be there on the 7th, but no go for me unfortunately - we have our company annual kick-off meeting starting that Monday and I'm going to be preparing for it leading up to that day.

But I think that is perfect bro!!

Do you know if they would allow us to mark off permanently a spot to indicate starting line, midway, 132', etc, etc? That would be nice to have then all we would need to do is show up and run or when Slash and Griz and team come in from San Antonio its just a matter of laying out the gates for the timing system.

AWESOME WORK BRO!

PD2


----------



## ddcarter3

I acually thought of that place for racing indoor. I stopped by and saw there was no way that was going to happen. Never even occured to me for outdoor racing....parking lot was not very appealing then.
YOU ROCK BIGGIE!!!!!!!!!!!!
Thanks for your hard work.
Are we still going to SAMDRL on the 6th?? Hope so! Then HAMDRL on the 7th!
That will mean a whole wekend of DRAG RACING BABY!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PD2

http://www.rcdrags.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=2972

Anyone want to make a run to Maryland?????

PD2


----------



## Bigmax

*Let's do it!*

I'm still in for San Antonio on the 6th too!

Who's Maryland? Is she pretty?  oops, Run to!!!

Been 2 weekends that I haven't ran some offroad either. Sad and climbing the walls!!!


----------



## Gary

Bigmax said:


> Management approval! Allows car shows and said we could try running on too!
> 
> Fresh topped parking lot. Very few cracks. Clean and not gritty. Stepped off and long enough.
> 
> http://track21houston.com/index.php
> 
> January 7th???????????


Awsome find bro! I see alot of cross/over function type activities thats good for all. Ill post more when I can sit upright longer. Dang flu. Arrrgh


----------



## griz

*Texas Dragster Takes R/C of the Year*

Only a Texan would wade right in amongst a group of hard core off-roaders and enter their contest with a dragster. I did it and won July R/C of the Month. This put my Pro Mod into the contest for R/C of the Year and the approx 300 bucks up for grabs. Several 1:10 kits, a heli kit, radio or gift certificate to the 'big px' Tower hobbies. Well the Rat slaughtered the rest in the yearend competition. By almost a 2 to 1 margin. With the final vote total for the top 2 cars being 27 to 16. Actually if some people had read the voting rules and posted their votes in bold I would have had the 2 to 1 margin. But 2 to 1 or not the title is mine. I have another fine chassis to enter in Jan 2007. Who knows maybe Texans will take over this competition. My painter is entering cars this year also. Gonna be tough to beat him but he's a Texan. ( Still on probation) but looking good for full citizenship  The car will be making some exhibition pases in Queensland Australia in a week or so. The first leg on its 'World Tour'  So get those cars painted up get some good pictures and enter some contests. Set up a myspace page with all your cars and such on it. Post everywhere you can about drag racing. I'm working on the radio folks now. No luck so far but I don't give up easily. And you guys should investigate www.liverc.com. A site that will host your racing webcast's for free. When you are looking for that track site keep in mind the avilability of a hi speed connection. A laptop and video cam are all that are necessary to webcast your events live. No money required to have it hosted. Here is a pic of the Winnah 










And its sibling the Evil Rat.










Happy New Years everyone. Hope this year brings a nice new track for y'all to race on.

Griz


----------



## AHR43

*RC Drags under new ownership*

Hey Guys,
The RC Drags website is undegoing some changes in structure. Here is a link to the announcement/mission statement:

http://www.rcdrags.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=2980

I'll be checking back there more often now to see how they progress.
//AC//


----------



## AHR43

*Houston, we have a home!*

Hey Guys,

This be us:

http://www.rcdrags.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=2983

//AC//


----------



## Bigmax

*Alrighty Then!*

Good Job Ac!!!!!


----------



## Landcruiser

Man, what a nice holiday. I have been out of town the past couple of weeks and out of the loop. Congrats Griz on the win. That is the sweetest ride around for sure. I will be working in Austin the rest of the week, so I might just stay and run down to SA for Saturday. If not, I will show up Sunday in H-town. I like the new digs Big's. That looks like it might have some serious consideration. I guess the real test is how they run down the track. Now it's time to get on-line and search for some more goodies.


----------



## Gary

Conradulations Griz, and Happy Birthday bro!


----------



## Gary

AHR43 said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> This be us:
> 
> http://www.rcdrags.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=2983
> 
> //AC//


Just waiting on the Administrator to approve me via E Mail!


----------



## Bigmax

*Okie Dokie!*

Who is UP for SAN ANTONIO SATURDAY?!!!!!

Hook me up for a ride!!

HEAD COUNT so we can caravan. No worries, plenty of stops for nature and coffee and still get there before most people. Head out around 7:00-7:30.


----------



## Gary

Bigmax said:


> Who is UP for SAN ANTONIO SATURDAY?!!!!!
> 
> Hook me up for a ride!!
> 
> HEAD COUNT so we can caravan. No worries, plenty of stops for nature and coffee and still get there before most people. Head out around 7:00-7:30.


I have to work!

BUT!!!!

If anyone wants to go, but dont have a car to run, and I know and trust you, lol, You can borrow my GMS!

Depsosite required of course!


----------



## AHR43

*I'm in - maybe*



Bigmax said:


> Who is UP for SAN ANTONIO SATURDAY?!!!!!
> 
> Hook me up for a ride!!
> 
> HEAD COUNT so we can caravan. No worries, plenty of stops for nature and coffee and still get there before most people. Head out around 7:00-7:30.


Hey guys,
Yea, I'm driving too. Still watching the weather closely. Litespeed Raceway is kind of an analomy on the San Antonio weather scene. For some reason, it's a dry spot. There may be rain in the SA area, all around it, but precip is minimal at the Litespeed location. Go figure. Which means for us H-town guys, you almost have to hook up and go regardless of what the wx forecast is for greater SA.
//AC//


----------



## slash

*I got your backs !!!!!*

Hey guys. I'll have the race cell phone with me. I'll be heading to the track early so if there is an issue, I'll be sure to holler at AC. I have radar at the track, so I'll be on it very early, just in case:cloud: . Last weekend, we used the shop vac to get the track dry in record time. Racing should happen regardless. Looking forward to having y'all!

Kip


----------



## AHR43

*HAMDRL Schedules*

Hi guys and gals,
I took the initiative and posted a [tentative] general schedule and an exception schedule to our RC Drags WebLoc. Hope you don't mind, new year and all. No time like now to start.

http://www.rcdrags.com/forum/viewforum.php?f=80

Hey! - How about the January 28th timed event be a points event for HAMDRL? We can use the NHRA/IMDRA points system as a guide - maybe notch it down so our club points don't overshadow nationals. Easy enough to do. That way we can crown a series (?) champion next November...
Why not? What think?
//AC//


----------



## ddcarter3

Gets my vote.


----------



## Bigmax

*Sounds Good to me.*

Okie Dokie!


----------



## Gary

Works for me!


----------

